# A Guide to Windows Mobile 6.5



## joel2009 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Windows Mobile 6.5*









I am dedicating this thread to tips and tweaks for the newest era of Windows Mobile,  version 6.5. I will be updating it everyonce in awhile with my findings, if you have something to share please feel free to post it as well.
​









*QUICK LINKS TO THE CONTENT OF THIS THREAD:*

*New MS Services:*
Myphone
Tag Reader
Reader
Market
Facebook

*cHome:*
Themes and theme tutorials
How to create a Titaniam theme


ScrollBars 
Moving the "lock" slider (with brief cpr tutorial, thanks drkfngthdragnlrd)
Changing the Lock Slider Text (without editing dll's)
Auto Device Lock
Menus

► Original CPR's and PNG's [QVGA here] ◄
► Shellresapps.dll here ◄

*Phone:*
Always slide to answer 

*Startmenu:*
WKtask on WM6.5
Enable Honeycomb
reStart (change icons and reorder startmenu)


*Free Tools:*
Total Commander (Registry editor and advanced "file explorer")
cHome Editor by Showacco
WinMerge (for file merging and comparison)
Titanium CPR Helper
Program to change Start Menu Icons Here

*PS: I'm adding cab files for each hack to each post. If things look to difficult or you just aren't feeling adventurous, just hit the easy button in the bottom right corner.*


----------



## joel2009 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Cleaning Up the scrollbars*

Windows mobile 6.5 has changed a lot of things to attempt to make things more finger friendly and a little easier on the eyes. One of the new additions to 6.5 is the skinnable scrollbars, and built in "scroll action" with the swipe of a finger. With everything going gestures, you may want to completely do away with scroll bars (and you can) but i suggest something a little different to cleanup your devices screen..... Simply removing the up and down arrows.






If you are brave you can reduce the scrollbar's width to a half or quarter their original "defaut" size and only use them to be able to identify your location on your screen. To do this you will need to set your arrows to zero and adjust your scroll bar width in your registry. I would use Schaps Advanced Config to make your registry changes because it is alot simpler and safer, but if you just must do them by hand, here are the keys:

*Change the thickness of scrollbars*
To change the thickness of the scrollbars at the right/bottom of documents larger than the screen, adjust...
For the horizontal (bottom) scrollbar:
HKLM\System\GWE\cyHScr = 9 (DWORD decimal)
For the vertical (right) scrollbar:
HKLM\System\GWE\cxVScr = 9 (DWORD decimal)
The default thickness is 13. You can set the value to anything you may like

*Change the length of scrollbar arrow buttons*
To go with changing the thickness of the scrollbars, you may wish to change the length of the scrollbar arrow buttons...
For the horizontal (bottom) scrollbar arrows:
HKLM\System\GWE\cyVScr = 0 (DWORD decimal)
For the vertical (right) scrollbar:
HKLM\System\GWE\cxHScr = 0 (DWORD decimal)
The default length is 13. You can set the value to pretty much anything you like​

​


----------



## joel2009 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Moving the Chromium Lock Slider*

Most of the Hacks for Titanium will come from the ".cpr" files found in the windows directory. Cpr files are simply xml files (and to edit them you will simply need to rename them to .xml, use an .xml editor, and then rename them back to .cpr) ....or you can of course just use the "right-click open as" and open them with word pad, microsoft xml editor, ect.


In Quote from drkfngthdragnlrd,



> All .cpr's are the skin layout controllers for the respective parts of WinMo 6.5. The Start Manu, Titanium, Lockscreen, Incoming Calls, anything that has a CPR is all part of CHome. All all this stuff is is just a basic shell. WinMo 6.5 otherwise isn't anything new. It's safe to say if you find all the files and regiy it can be ported into 6.1 or even 6.0 as CHome first appeared in 6.0 on the T-Mobile Shadow as Neo.

Click to collapse




If you want to make things simple You can grab the attachment to this post and copy paste it into your Windows Directory on your ppc.





.....but if you prefer to get down and dirty, everything is explained below:

If you want a more full synopsis on cpr files before we start you can find it here.

In this specific Tweak you will want to find the CPR file named LS_LockScene[your resolution here].cpr Once you have it in your XML Editor you will want to find these Keys:


```
<Slider ID="LockSlider" Top="3" Left="24" Width="192" Height="40" Orientation="Middle" OnPress="ShowNotifications" OnSlideLeftFinal="Unlock" OnSlideRightFinal="Unlock" >

    <Text ID="TapOrSlide" Top="45" Left="90" Width="60" Height="12" FontFamily="Tahoma" FontSize="9" Wrap="False" HorizontalAlignment="Center" VerticalAlignment="Middle" InnerTextType="Resource" Text="shellresapps.dll,18150">

    <Text ID="SlideToUnlock" Top="45" Left="90" Width="60" Height="12" FontFamily="Tahoma" FontSize="9" Wrap="False" HorizontalAlignment="Center" VerticalAlignment="Middle" InnerTextType="Resource" Text="shellresapps.dll,18149">

    <LockScreenListView ID="Notifications List" Top="51" Left="9" Width="222" Height="235" Columns="1" Rows="4" ItemWidth="222" ItemHeight="46" OnInitComplete="Binding:LockScreen,LS_Notifications">
```

These are not the slider itself but will be in the way of where you are trying to move the slider and will need to also be moved:


```
<LockScreenListView ID="Notifications List" Top="51" Left="9" Width="222" Height="235" Columns="1" Rows="4" ItemWidth="222" ItemHeight="46" OnInitComplete="Binding:LockScreen,LS_Notifications">

        <Text ID="DateText" Left="150" Top="17" Width="90" Height="19" FontFamily="Tahoma" FontSize="11" FontStyle="Regular" Wrap="False" HorizontalAlignment="Left" VerticalAlignment="Middle" Opacity="1.0" >

      <Layer ID="Appointment" Left="5" Top="50"  OnInitComplete="Binding:LockScreen,LS_Appointment">
        <Image Width="37" Height="32" Visible="True" Opacity="1.0" ScalingAlgorithm = "TriLinear" Source="\windows\icn_cal_up.png"/>
        <Text ID="Subject" Left="40" Width="180" Height="17" FontFamily="Tahoma" FontSize="10" FontStyle="Bold"  Wrap="False" HorizontalAlignment="Left" VerticalAlignment="Middle" Trimming="EllipsisCharacter" Opacity="1.0" >
          <TextStage TextOffsetType="TextOffsetDropBottomRight" Color="#00000000" TextOffset="1" BlurFactor="3" Alpha="1.0"/>
          <TextStage TextOffsetType="TextOffsetNone" Color="#FFFFFFFF"/>
        </Text>
        <Text ID="Time" Left="40" Top="18" Width="180" Height="15" FontFamily="Tahoma" FontSize="8" FontStyle="Regular"  Wrap="False" HorizontalAlignment="Left" VerticalAlignment="Middle" Opacity="1.0" >
          <TextStage TextOffsetType="TextOffsetDropBottomRight" Color="#00000000" TextOffset="1" BlurFactor="3" Alpha="1.0"/>
          <TextStage TextOffsetType="TextOffsetNone" Color="#FFFFFFFF"/>
        </Text>
        <Text ID="Location" Left="40" Top="34" Width="180" Height="15" FontFamily="Tahoma" FontSize="8" FontStyle="Regular"  Wrap="False" HorizontalAlignment="Left" VerticalAlignment="Middle" Trimming="EllipsisCharacter" Opacity="1.0" >
          <TextStage TextOffsetType="TextOffsetDropBottomRight" Color="#00000000" TextOffset="1" BlurFactor="3" Alpha="1.0"/>
          <TextStage TextOffsetType="TextOffsetNone" Color="#FFFFFFFF"/>
        </Text>
```

For a QVGA Device you will want to change them to this (to have my set-up):


```
<Slider ID="LockSlider" Top="250" Left="24" Width="192" Height="40" Orientation="Middle" OnPress="ShowNotifications" OnSlideLeftFinal="Unlock" OnSlideRightFinal="Unlock" >

    <Text ID="TapOrSlide" Top="234" Left="90" Width="60" Height="16" FontFamily="Tahoma" FontSize="9" Wrap="False" HorizontalAlignment="Center" VerticalAlignment="Middle" InnerTextType="Resource" Text="shellresapps.dll,18150">

        <Text ID="SlideToUnlock" Top="234" Left="90" Width="60" Height="16" FontFamily="Tahoma" FontSize="9" Wrap="False" HorizontalAlignment="Center" VerticalAlignment="Middle" InnerTextType="Resource" Text="shellresapps.dll,18149">

    <LockScreenListView ID="Notifications List" Top="188" Left="9" Width="222" Height="235" Columns="1" Rows="4" ItemWidth="222" ItemHeight="46" OnInitComplete="Binding:LockScreen,LS_Notifications">

<Layer ID="TimeX" Top="3">
      <Image ID="TimeBG" Width="240" Height="52" Visible="True" Opacity="1.0" ScalingAlgorithm = "TriLinear" Source="\windows\LS_TimeBG.png"/>
    
       <Text ID="DateText" Left="150" Top="17" Width="90" Height="19" FontFamily="Tahoma" FontSize="10" FontStyle="Regular" Wrap="False" HorizontalAlignment="Left" VerticalAlignment="Middle" Opacity="1.0" >
 
<Layer ID="AppointmentX" Left="29" Top="57">
      <Layer ID="Appointment">
        <ActiveIcon ID="Display Appointment" OnInitComplete="Binding:LockScreen,LS_Appointment">
          <Image Width="32" Height="32" Visible="True" Opacity="1.0" ScalingAlgorithm = "TriLinear" Source="\windows\icn_cal_up.png"/>
          <Text ID="Subject" Left="34" Top="2" Width="150" Height="17" FontFamily="Tahoma" FontSize="10" FontStyle="Regular"  Wrap="False" HorizontalAlignment="Left" VerticalAlignment="Middle" Trimming="EllipsisCharacter" Opacity="1.0" >
            <TextStage TextOffsetType="TextOffsetDropBottomRight" Color="#00000000" TextOffset="1" BlurFactor="3" Alpha="1.0"/>
            <TextStage TextOffsetType="TextOffsetNone" Color="#FFFFFFFF"/>
          </Text>
          <Text ID="Time" Left="34" Top="34" Width="150" Height="15" FontFamily="Tahoma" FontSize="8" FontStyle="Regular"  Wrap="False" HorizontalAlignment="Left" VerticalAlignment="Middle" Trimming="EllipsisCharacter" Opacity="1.0" >
            <TextStage TextOffsetType="TextOffsetDropBottomRight" Color="#00000000" TextOffset="1" BlurFactor="3" Alpha="1.0"/>
            <TextStage TextOffsetType="TextOffsetNone" Color="#FFFFFFFF"/>
          </Text>
          <Text ID="Location" Left="34" Top="20" Width="150" Height="15" FontFamily="Tahoma" FontSize="8" FontStyle="Regular"  Wrap="False" HorizontalAlignment="Left" VerticalAlignment="Middle" Trimming="EllipsisCharacter" Opacity="1.0" >
            <TextStage TextOffsetType="TextOffsetDropBottomRight" Color="#00000000" TextOffset="1" BlurFactor="3" Alpha="1.0"/>
            <TextStage TextOffsetType="TextOffsetNone" Color="#FFFFFFFF"/>
          </Text>
        </ActiveIcon>
```


If you would like to change the slider to be located to the left (like s2u) you can change the orentaion of it like this:


```
<Slider ID="LockSlider" Top="3" Left="5" Width="192" Height="40" Orientation="Left" OnPress="ShowNotifications" OnSlideRightFinal="Unlock" >
```





*For info on editing the lock slider text go here.*




If you would like to take a look at mine (or just use it and copy it to your device) you can get it from the attachment to this post. A great tool for comparing or merging with you existing changes is WinMerge, see post one for a link.





​*WARNING:* My file is for QVGA Devices.
For VGA, try johnrb's VGA version here.


----------



## joel2009 (Apr 16, 2009)

rayraven said:


> Nice tips! Thank you!
> 
> Could you let me know how you've got the "slide to unlock" option at the bottom instead of at the top?
> 
> Also, anyway to add a "speed dial" tab to Titanium?

Click to collapse



I dont know to much about the plugins but i can sniff around.....

I added a tutorial for moving the slider in post 3


----------



## drkfngthdragnlrd (Apr 17, 2009)

*Menus*

I noticed you have the HTC Menu Enhancement showing in the screen shots in your 1st post. To disable this and show the Windows Mobile Menus instead. Change the following registry key;

HKLM\System\GWE\Menu

CUIHandler= "DWORD"

Change 1 to 0. 

NOTE: The TSK must be for Windows Mobile 6.5 and included the Menu/Scrollbar/ETC registry (HK*CU*\Software\Microsoft\Today\)


----------



## drkfngthdragnlrd (Apr 17, 2009)

rayraven said:


> Also, anyway to add a "speed dial" tab to Titanium?

Click to collapse



You can make custom plugins. In NeoTitanium I made a contact dialer called CContacts. The downside to this though is atm you have to manually go into the registry to add the url's for you contacts and the program use to handled making calls. Hopefully someone who knows programming will make an app to handle this in a GUI interface so even the casual user can make use of it.


----------



## jonnrb (Apr 17, 2009)

drkfngthdragnlrd said:


> I noticed you have the HTC Menu Enhancement showing in the screen shots in your 1st post. To disable this and show the Windows Mobile Menus instead. Change the following registry key;
> 
> HKLM\System\GWE\Menu
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Wait... Will that key enable the HTC soft menus?  I noticed on most 6.5 builds they don't work...
Also as a sidenote: joel, you may want to add how to remove the up and down arrows for the not so adventurous ones that don't want to experiment


----------



## drkfngthdragnlrd (Apr 17, 2009)

jonnrb said:


> Wait... Will that key enable the HTC soft menus?  I noticed on most 6.5 builds they don't work...

Click to collapse



Only if it's installed I guess. This is how to disable it. Anryl's ROM  has it install and turned on by default.


----------



## jonnrb (Apr 17, 2009)

drkfngthdragnlrd said:


> Only if it's installed I guess. This is how to disable it. Anryl's ROM  has it install and turned on by default.

Click to collapse



That's good news.  I've been looking for a way to _enable_ it in the first place on 6.5.  It doesn't work at all on 21500.


----------



## drkfngthdragnlrd (Apr 17, 2009)

jonnrb said:


> That's good news.  I've been looking for a way to _enable_ it in the first place on 6.5.  It doesn't work at all on 21500.

Click to collapse



I know for a fact it works on 21500. I have Anryl's 21500 Rev.5 flashed and it has the HTC Soft Menu. I always have to disable it anytime I reflash or hard reset. Hard resets not due to the ROM, due to my changing things and having to test them once done on a clean install.


----------



## jonnrb (Apr 17, 2009)

drkfngthdragnlrd said:


> I know for a fact it works on 21500. I have Anryl's 21500 Rev.5 flashed and it has the HTC Soft Menu. I always have to disable it anytime I reflash or hard reset. Hard resets not due to the ROM, due to my changing things and having to test them once done on a clean install.

Click to collapse



Well now that I know it works, I may build a 6.5 looking soft-menu theme.  The 6.5 menus suck.


----------



## joel2009 (Apr 17, 2009)

i may try and throw together a cab file with the registry settings for a quick and easy change if i get some time this weekend


----------



## jonnrb (Apr 17, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> i may try and throw together a cab file with the registry settings for a quick and easy change if i get some time this weekend

Click to collapse



Yeah, I'll probably get to throwing out a custom CAB for a lockscreen CPR that I made.  It follows your idea of the swapped layout, with lock slider on the left, font size increases, and a ton of minor tweaks that just make it a bit easier on the eyes.
Also, I noticed that you have to modify the CPR a bit more than just setting the layout for the slider to display properly on the left side.  If you just set it to appear there, you can get away with just tapping it and the phone will unlock as it's already to the left and an action is set so when the slider is moved to the left, the phone unlocks .  I just simply cleared that event and everything runs smoothly now. 
Great thread.


----------



## jonnrb (Apr 18, 2009)

Dodadadoo!  Ok I now have a tweaked LockScreen CPR for VGA devices that improves usability dramatically.  Here you go!
Just UnZip and move to the Windows folder with TotalCommander!


----------



## @rj*n (Apr 18, 2009)

Ques: is there anyway to make behave 6.5 Start Menu the way it used to in previous WM editions i.e opening Start Menu by tapping the Start button and closing it by tapping the Start button again??
And could anyone find out easier sorting of the Start Menu icons..i hate the way it has to be moved rt now :| (Tap-Hold->Move to Top) i wish it could have been moved by dragging the icons

(Sorry if this is not appropriate here.. if it is please delete!!)


----------



## jonnrb (Apr 18, 2009)

@rj*n said:


> Ques: is there anyway to make behave 6.5 Start Menu the way it used to in previous WM editions i.e opening Start Menu by tapping the Start button and closing it by tapping the Start button again??
> And could anyone find out easier sorting of the Start Menu icons..i hate the way it has to be moved rt now :| (Tap-Hold->Move to Top) i wish it could have been moved by dragging the icons
> 
> (Sorry if this is not appropriate here.. if it is please delete!!)

Click to collapse



The Start Menu issue where you press the Start Menu and nothing happens when it's already open happens because the new Start Menu is simply an EXE that loads CHome components.  When you click the Start Menu again, it just opens the Start Menu again.  It's not a major issue, but will probably be fixed in the official release of WM6.5.
Now reorganizing the Start Menu is a simple task of editing an XML file that controls the icons and their positioning.  After the official release, I guarantee you that there will be somebody that creates a utility to do this with an even greater ease.
Now when you see bugs like that in prerelease software, you know they will be fixed because these small things were in the prerelease of 6.1 and they got fixed as well so rest assured .


----------



## deepthroat (Apr 19, 2009)

huh I'm late for the new class ...congratulations Mod. I hope all scattered WM6.5 tweaks and know-how things can be centered here


----------



## jonnrb (Apr 19, 2009)

deepthroat said:


> huh I'm late for the new class ...congratulations Mod. I hope all scattered WM6.5 tweaks and know-how things can be centered here

Click to collapse



Actually, I just notified the theme thread guys.
This thread is going to be for non-theme hacks with CHome and the etc.  Those threads are going to be for _theming_ CHome.  It's actually a very effective system if I don't say so myself


----------



## joel2009 (Apr 20, 2009)

*Windows Mobile 6.5 Themes*

As windows mobile system themes (.tsk files) become more prevalent in version 6.5, i imagine more people will want to use them. I have put together a small list of threads i have found on xda which have several themes in them you can choose from:

Themes for everyone

QVGA Themes

phoenixgck's collection



*Themes "how-to" and development:*

The Dev and Hacking Thread

"How to Make a Theme"





*You can find the theme i am using in my screenshots (for QVGA devices) here.*


----------



## jonnrb (Apr 21, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> ..."How to Make a Theme"...

Click to collapse



Hey that's my post!


----------



## joel2009 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Windows Mobile 6.5*









I am dedicating this thread to tips and tweaks for the newest era of Windows Mobile,  version 6.5. I will be updating it everyonce in awhile with my findings, if you have something to share please feel free to post it as well.
​









*QUICK LINKS TO THE CONTENT OF THIS THREAD:*

*New MS Services:*
Myphone
Tag Reader
Reader
Market
Facebook

*cHome:*
Themes and theme tutorials
How to create a Titaniam theme


ScrollBars 
Moving the "lock" slider (with brief cpr tutorial, thanks drkfngthdragnlrd)
Changing the Lock Slider Text (without editing dll's)
Auto Device Lock
Menus

► Original CPR's and PNG's [QVGA here] ◄
► Shellresapps.dll here ◄

*Phone:*
Always slide to answer 

*Startmenu:*
WKtask on WM6.5
Enable Honeycomb
reStart (change icons and reorder startmenu)


*Free Tools:*
Total Commander (Registry editor and advanced "file explorer")
cHome Editor by Showacco
WinMerge (for file merging and comparison)
Titanium CPR Helper
Program to change Start Menu Icons Here

*PS: I'm adding cab files for each hack to each post. If things look to difficult or you just aren't feeling adventurous, just hit the easy button in the bottom right corner.*


----------



## deepthroat (Apr 23, 2009)

nomercybull said:


> Hello. Can you provide help in actually installing Win Mob 6.5, or shall i make a new thread?
> 
> Thanks

Click to collapse



what do you mean? WinMo 6.5 is an operating system. It is not installed, it is "flashed", using a ROM Utility Updater


----------



## joel2009 (Apr 23, 2009)

you cant really ask for rom recommendations just because its an opinion... reguardless, yes i recomend it.

you can learn bout flashing here:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=433835

WARNING THAT LINK IS FOR THE KAISER ALSO KNOW AS THE ATT TILT. if you do not have that device do not use those resources to try and flash you device or you will brick it.


----------



## joel2009 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Auto Device Lock*

Lock Your device automatically with screen off.


*Putting a configurator in your settings:*

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=3629327&postcount=16


*The registry key to enable it manually:*

HKCU\ControlPanel\BackLight\AutoDeviceLockEnable-----------> set to 1.



Here is the original thread: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=499382&page=1








​*Found a Program that lets you control the lock settings more easilly, just hit the EASY BUTTON.*​


----------



## rayraven (May 4, 2009)

Hey,

Can you suggest me a good caller id app thats free and works with 6.5?

I've noticed that WM 6.5 shows a neat caller id screen if the device is locked, but it reverts to the same old 6.1 style caller id, if the phone is not locked.
Is there anyway to make it use the "slide to answer/ignore" screen regardless of lock?

Thanks.



jhone said:


> Thanks for the guideline please tell me how we can add up of speed dial.

Click to collapse



It's not exactly speed dial, but you can use Appstar's favorite People Plug-in for a simple way to dial contacts from titanium


----------



## rpereira (May 4, 2009)

Would anyone happen to know how to set a specific titanium plugin as the default one ? I'm working on my analog clock plugin and I'm looking into making it a replacement for the default CClock.


----------



## killerskincanoe (May 4, 2009)

*help plz*



jonnrb said:


> Dodadadoo!  Ok I now have a tweaked LockScreen CPR for VGA devices that improves usability dramatically.  Here you go!
> Just UnZip and move to the Windows folder with TotalCommander!

Click to collapse



very interested in tweaking my cpr files for my xperia to have a similar slider on bottom going from left to right... i'm not quite sure i follow the original post's steps in moving stuff just quite yet... any help you can provide me would be greatly appreciated... 

hopefully i can get it made into a cab so other xperia users can enjoy


----------



## jonnrb (May 4, 2009)

killerskincanoe said:


> very interested in tweaking my cpr files for my xperia to have a similar slider on bottom going from left to right... i'm not quite sure i follow the original post's steps in moving stuff just quite yet... any help you can provide me would be greatly appreciated...
> 
> hopefully i can get it made into a cab so other xperia users can enjoy

Click to collapse



If you know how to edit an XML file you already know (eg HTML) to edit CPRs. For example for a WVGA device that you want to edit the portrait version of a CPR you find ...480x800.cpr in \Windows\ and just open it in TotalCommander to edit. You can also just edit it on your PC or Mac (<- my pick ). Then you just look through the XML for height/width, x/y coordinates, font size, etc. Edit this, and save the file to its original location. Then soft-reset and test your changes. Once you have things figured out the process is much easier .

BTW: if you need additional help, PM me.


----------



## joel2009 (May 5, 2009)

rayraven said:


> Hey,
> 
> Can you suggest me a good caller id app thats free and works with 6.5?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Look up opal dialer


----------



## joel2009 (May 5, 2009)

rpereira said:


> Would anyone happen to know how to set a specific titanium plugin as the default one ? I'm working on my analog clock plugin and I'm looking into making it a replacement for the default CClock.

Click to collapse



remove the cclock and add your own ( and you can reorginize your tabs to "replace" the standard clock)

You might check out cHome editor by showaco (check the first post for a link)


----------



## giorgosm (May 5, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> Yeah.... a 6.5 rom for the omnia has not been released yet, so its not yet possible to upgrade your device.

Click to collapse



 of course it does exists check my roms in modaco: http://www.modaco.com/content/i9x0-...khuanchai-windows-mobile-6-5-research-thread/


----------



## joel2009 (May 5, 2009)

killerskincanoe said:


> very interested in tweaking my cpr files for my xperia to have a similar slider on bottom going from left to right... i'm not quite sure i follow the original post's steps in moving stuff just quite yet... any help you can provide me would be greatly appreciated...
> 
> hopefully i can get it made into a cab so other xperia users can enjoy

Click to collapse



The xperia is WVGA (400x800) so like john said you will need the 400x800 cpr. if i were you i would download his vga file and then rename it to 400x800 (that way you only have to make edits for the bottom slider) Basically you will be editing the "top" values.

For example:


```
<Slider ID="LockSlider" Top="500" Left="48" Width="384" Height="80" Orientation="Left" OnPress="ShowNotifications" OnSlideLeftFinal="" OnSlideRightFinal="Unlock" >
```

that would be the edit for VGA (full height is 640)

On your file you will probably want something like:


```
<Slider ID="LockSlider" Top="660" Left="48" Width="384" Height="80" Orientation="Left" OnPress="ShowNotifications" OnSlideLeftFinal="" OnSlideRightFinal="Unlock" >
```


The easiest way to do it would be to go through johns file and take his differences from the end of the image (640-500=140) and apply them to your own (800-140=660)

WVGA is "widscreen vga" which more or less... only one dimension is greatly changing for you compared to VGA (and you dont have to worry about the little change as in chome everything is in constants for the "width values" (left, center, right)


Best of luck, 

joel


----------



## joel2009 (May 5, 2009)

RideTheTube said:


> nice - thx.
> 
> Is it possible to change the word "slide",too?

Click to collapse



Far as i can tell you would have to edit a shell.dll (which is no simple task and you may have to suffer a couple hard resets until you get it right)



> <Text ID="TapOrSlide" Top="45" Left="90" Width="60" Height="12" FontFamily="Tahoma" FontSize="9" Wrap="False" HorizontalAlignment="Center" VerticalAlignment="Middle" InnerTextType="Resource" Text="*shellresapps.dll*,18150">

Click to collapse





 Far as i understand...  If the file is not unsigned and resigned properly your phone will not boot. If you are still interested let me know and i can try and put a tutorial together.


----------



## rayraven (May 5, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> Look up opal dialer

Click to collapse



I did try Opal Phone Canvas, couple of different cabs from the forums.
But they all have some problems, I dont get the ring when there is an incoming call, and in some cabs the graphics are messed up.

Can we use Phone Canvas standalone or does it have any dependenices?

Thanks.


----------



## joel2009 (May 5, 2009)

giorgosm said:


> of course it does exists check my roms in modaco: http://www.modaco.com/content/i9x0-...khuanchai-windows-mobile-6-5-research-thread/

Click to collapse




I stand corrected


----------



## joel2009 (May 5, 2009)

rayraven said:


> I did try Opal Phone Canvas, couple of different cabs from the forums.
> But they all have some problems, I dont get the ring when there is an incoming call, and in some cabs the graphics are messed up.
> 
> Can we use Phone Canvas standalone or does it have any dependenices?
> ...

Click to collapse



Not all of htc's stuff works for non htc phones.... that may be where you are running into problems.


----------



## killerskincanoe (May 7, 2009)

i tried searching the forums for an answer. as well as google... couldn't come up with anything meaningful.. mayb i'm using the wrong search criteria... 

but anyways... has anyone stumbled across a screen toggle for 6.5? i was a big fan of spb's pocket plus

but not on 6.5.. titanium is to fun to play with.. 

it'd be nice to have a  simple icon in either the startmenu or my applauncher titanium plugin... 

it' would be great in conjunction with my auto locker. screen off = auto lock

and i wouldn't have to push the power button nearly as much
as i've replaced it once due to it jamming.. i don't want to again


----------



## joel2009 (May 7, 2009)

rayraven said:


> Oh hmm, Thanks anyways

Click to collapse



NP



killerskincanoe said:


> THIS was a GREAT help thx so much.. i've been tweaking and editing relentlessly. to get it the way i want.. it's coming along.. i figure about the time i get it working though someone will come by and upload a handy cab installer with a nice gui with plenty of options.. haha.. oh well it's a slight headache atm BUT IT'S FUN!! lol
> 
> .........
> 
> and so that it.. STILL WORKS

Click to collapse



Sounds like your getting it, Best of luck 




killerskincanoe said:


> i tried searching the forums for an answer. as well as google... couldn't come up with anything meaningful.. mayb i'm using the wrong search criteria...
> 
> but anyways... has anyone stumbled across a screen toggle for 6.5? i was a big fan of spb's pocket plus
> 
> .....

Click to collapse




I'm not completely sure what you are asking for.... Like screen on off? on my kaiser i just hit the power button.... If you are asking for a lock screen button then it should be the left soft key in start menu (you can also hold end call on some phones)

EDIT: just read the last line... hmmm i'm not sure where i saw it but i downloaded a set of tools once that had it.... i'll see if i can find it....


----------



## killerskincanoe (May 8, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> EDIT: just read the last line... hmmm i'm not sure where i saw it but i downloaded a set of tools once that had it.... i'll see if i can find it....

Click to collapse



yes SPB pocket plus included a simple screen toggle on/off shortcut that i could put on the destop... 

i tried installing this .. and adding the spb pocket pluss addon shortcut pacakge.. but it just ate up space and memory. even when i wasn't using it ...

i may just re-install it.. and try and take a look at the registry for the app and see if i can't locate the .ink for the screen toggle .. idk what else to do... i mean it's not that big of a pain to hit the power button.. but sending it in again to get nething fixed is outa the question for me.. as my one year warranty went down to 3 months ... about 3 months ago heh, when i payed to have something not covered by warranty fixed.. while they had the phone to fix the power button ..

soooo annoying not having an insured phone..


----------



## joel2009 (May 8, 2009)

xda-shutdown has this option.... its just an exe that most people map to the power button(an xp style shutdown screen), but you could map a link to it in a panel in cHome (your today screen) only problem is that its a QVGA only (and it looks like you have an experia which is WVGA.) 

I'll see if i can whip something together tonight.....


----------



## killerskincanoe (May 8, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> xda-shutdown has this option.... its just an exe that most people map to the power button(an xp style shutdown screen), but you could map a link to it in a panel in cHome (your today screen) only problem is that its a QVGA only (and it looks like you have an experia which is WVGA.)
> 
> I'll see if i can whip something together tonight.....

Click to collapse




so i was wrong to hope for an easy link to something already in the OS somewhere? i can't believe there isn't a call to the function screentoggle sumwheres... 

but if you can whip it up AWESOME!!
I'll read up on xda-shutdown in the mean time
THX!


----------



## joel2009 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Windows Mobile 6.5*









I am dedicating this thread to tips and tweaks for the newest era of Windows Mobile,  version 6.5. I will be updating it everyonce in awhile with my findings, if you have something to share please feel free to post it as well.
​









*QUICK LINKS TO THE CONTENT OF THIS THREAD:*

*New MS Services:*
Myphone
Tag Reader
Reader
Market
Facebook

*cHome:*
Themes and theme tutorials
How to create a Titaniam theme


ScrollBars 
Moving the "lock" slider (with brief cpr tutorial, thanks drkfngthdragnlrd)
Changing the Lock Slider Text (without editing dll's)
Auto Device Lock
Menus

► Original CPR's and PNG's [QVGA here] ◄
► Shellresapps.dll here ◄

*Phone:*
Always slide to answer 

*Startmenu:*
WKtask on WM6.5
Enable Honeycomb
reStart (change icons and reorder startmenu)


*Free Tools:*
Total Commander (Registry editor and advanced "file explorer")
cHome Editor by Showacco
WinMerge (for file merging and comparison)
Titanium CPR Helper
Program to change Start Menu Icons Here

*PS: I'm adding cab files for each hack to each post. If things look to difficult or you just aren't feeling adventurous, just hit the easy button in the bottom right corner.*


----------



## joel2009 (May 9, 2009)

killerskincanoe said:


> so i was wrong to hope for an easy link to something already in the OS somewhere? i can't believe there isn't a call to the function screentoggle sumwheres...
> 
> but if you can whip it up AWESOME!!
> I'll read up on xda-shutdown in the mean time
> THX!

Click to collapse


Here you go. The cab should install a link in your startmenu.


----------



## jasmarie47 (May 10, 2009)

Hi, can anyone make the cpr file for the omnia screen resolution 240x400? Please!!!! I really like having the lock slider at the bottom but I don't know what settings to change in the cpr file...it would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## joel2009 (May 10, 2009)

jasmarie47 said:


> Hi, can anyone make the cpr file for the omnia screen resolution 240x400? Please!!!! I really like having the lock slider at the bottom but I don't know what settings to change in the cpr file...it would be greatly appreciated.

Click to collapse



Post Three explains how to do it.


----------



## arkavat (May 10, 2009)

i am trying to install htc menu enhancement in win 6.5. Some chefs have it pre-installed, but the th rom I like doesn't have it. 
I tried to install... but it doesn't work. Is anyonme aware of any working cab?
thanks


----------



## joel2009 (May 10, 2009)

arkavat said:


> i am trying to install htc menu enhancement in win 6.5. Some chefs have it pre-installed, but the th rom I like doesn't have it.
> I tried to install... but it doesn't work. Is anyonme aware of any working cab?
> thanks

Click to collapse


http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=491457


----------



## arkavat (May 10, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=491457

Click to collapse



thanks
I have already tried it. it did not work. It also says in the post that it does not work on win 6.5
Please let me know if you have anymore suggestions


----------



## joel2009 (May 10, 2009)

It says in the post it may or may not work with your build of 6.5  



> 2. jlavoie tested this on his device with beta WM6.5 build 21159 and reports that this does not work with for him. This *MAY, or MAY NOT* work with WM6.5. If you install it and it works, AWESOME!! If not, sorry maybe next time.

Click to collapse



You might want to try fingermenu or a different ROM then.


----------



## Star-Lite (May 11, 2009)

Great guide!

I've played around with the cpr files and made a homescreen (titanium) plugin that shows the amount of unread RSS items in Rss-Hub. It works fine for me and I would like to share it with the community. The problem is: I've created it entirely on-phone (with cHome editor, manual editing the cpr files and some Mortscript) and I would like to make a .cab file. I dont't have any device other then my own to test it on (and since I already have the cpr installed, testing is a bit hard  and a hard-reset isn't an option for me). I've never made a cab file before, so I could use a step-by-step guide of how to make a cab that inserts my Rss plugin into the titanium homescreen, adds the reg keys and makes the mortscript file run (pref on each reboot). Does anyone have any experience with this?

It would be awesome if there would be a WM6.5 emulator where I could test my stuff before releasing it.


----------



## joel2009 (May 11, 2009)

Star-Lite said:


> Great guide!
> 
> I've played around with the cpr files and made a homescreen (titanium) plugin that shows the amount of unread RSS items in Rss-Hub. It works fine for me and I would like to share it with the community. The problem is: I've created it entirely on-phone (with cHome editor, manual editing the cpr files and some Mortscript) and I would like to make a .cab file. I dont't have any device other then my own to test it on (and since I already have the cpr installed, testing is a bit hard  and a hard-reset isn't an option for me). I've never made a cab file before, so I could use a step-by-step guide of how to make a cab that inserts my Rss plugin into the titanium homescreen, adds the reg keys and makes the mortscript file run (pref on each reboot). Does anyone have any experience with this?
> 
> It would be awesome if there would be a WM6.5 emulator where I could test my stuff before releasing it.

Click to collapse



The 6.5 emulator won't be out until 6.5 is officially released, so that won't quite be an option yet  

Appstar, drkfngthdragnlrd,  or Showaco would know how to do it best, Appstar posted an application here   you might find useful. Mostly you just need to know where your files are going, Here is an application that compiles cab files.


----------



## drkfngthdragnlrd (May 11, 2009)

Star-Lite said:


> Great guide!
> 
> I've played around with the cpr files and made a homescreen (titanium) plugin that shows the amount of unread RSS items in Rss-Hub. It works fine for me and I would like to share it with the community. The problem is: I've created it entirely on-phone (with cHome editor, manual editing the cpr files and some Mortscript) and I would like to make a .cab file. I dont't have any device other then my own to test it on (and since I already have the cpr installed, testing is a bit hard  and a hard-reset isn't an option for me). I've never made a cab file before, so I could use a step-by-step guide of how to make a cab that inserts my Rss plugin into the titanium homescreen, adds the reg keys and makes the mortscript file run (pref on each reboot). Does anyone have any experience with this?
> 
> It would be awesome if there would be a WM6.5 emulator where I could test my stuff before releasing it.

Click to collapse



You can use Mobile Registry editor to export the registry from your cell. It's run from your pc and edits the registry on your cell connected through USB. You can extract the registry to a .reg file to add to a cab. Than copy out all your files and use WinCE CAB Manager to create your cab. It'll let you import the .reg file to import your registry. It also allows you to state where files are copied to all in a nice easy to use interface. It does cost money, but worth it. I am not sure where Mort Script has to be installed to to start on boot up, but Showaco does. He made the Titanium Weather plugin using Mort Script. Also, Appstar has made a app that allows you to had the cpr layout to the existing cpr instead of copying in new ones possibly overwriting some one else's previousely edited cpr's. It can be found here.


----------



## Farmer Ted (May 11, 2009)

killerskincanoe said:


> so i was wrong to hope for an easy link to something already in the OS somewhere? i can't believe there isn't a call to the function screentoggle sumwheres...
> 
> but if you can whip it up AWESOME!!
> I'll read up on xda-shutdown in the mean time
> THX!

Click to collapse



If you install mortscript (look for MortScript-4.2-PPC.cab), you can write a script that will do it: 'ToggleDisplay("Off")' (no ' marks).  You can put a link to the script wherever you want, I suppose.  I have it mapped to long press power (created a link, renamed it Long_Power.lnk and dropped it in \windows).  This is on a 6.1 rom, but it oughta work on a 6.5 rom as well.  I've got a little package of scripts that you can map to long power (including display off).  It includes the mortscript support you'll need.  You can try it out if you want, or customize it however you like (I think the installation will work ok with 6.5, but can't guarantee it).


----------



## joel2009 (May 11, 2009)

Farmer Ted said:


> If you install mortscript (look for MortScript-4.2-PPC.cab), you can write a script that will do it: 'ToggleDisplay("Off")' (no ' marks).  You can put a link to the script wherever you want, I suppose.  I have it mapped to long press power (created a link, renamed it Long_Power.lnk and dropped it in \windows).  This is on a 6.1 rom, but it oughta work on a 6.5 rom as well.  I've got a little package of scripts that you can map to long power (including display off).  It includes the mortscript support you'll need.  You can try it out if you want, or customize it however you like (I think the installation will work ok with 6.5, but can't guarantee it).

Click to collapse



He didn't want to use the power button to do it, and the other thing is... i don't think the long press link works on all devices, i created that exe that can be linked to anything (i made a cab that will install a shortcut to the start menu for ease of use) If you like the mort workaround, you are more than welcome to do it, otherwise the exe i created will do the trick also 

http://www.winmoportal.com/ccount/click.php?id=14


----------



## joel2009 (May 14, 2009)

xxmarkosxx said:


> would it be possible a pull down to unlock?

Click to collapse



no, not as far as i know. titanium only allows left and right movement.


----------



## cassiano (May 15, 2009)

*Another option for device locking with screen  off: vjdevicelock*



joel2009 said:


> He didn't want to use the power button to do it, and the other thing is... i don't think the long press link works on all devices, i created an exe that can be linked to anything (i made a cab that will install a shortcut to the start menu for ease of use) If you like the mort workaround, you are more than welcome to do it, otherwise the exe i created will do the trick also
> 
> http://www.winmoportal.com/ccount/click.php?id=14

Click to collapse



Just for another option on the matter, I suggest trying good old vijay555's VJDevicelock, I use it and it's great and I attached it to this post. 

T*o use it just unzip the package and put the .exe in your "\my documents\" folder* (that's where I pointed the link to) *and the .lnk in your "\windows\start menu\programs\" *(or any other place you'd like your link to be!).

All the props to vijay555 for this and other great apps he alows us to use 4 free! *Thank very much vijay555!*  (I hope you don't mind me posting your app here, but if you do, please PM me and all remove the attachment).

If you want to know more about vijay555 and his apps visit: http://www.vijay555.com/

I hope to have helped... 

Cheers!


----------



## cincij (May 17, 2009)

Does anyone know if it is possible to mark a message as read from the Titanium home screen?   

I don't care if it is by previewing for a set amount of time, clicking on the panel or even using the right soft key.  I just want to avoid having to open the message / email inbox.

Thanks


----------



## joel2009 (May 17, 2009)

Not natively, you could right a program to do it.


----------



## codybear (May 18, 2009)

You should add the reSTART program from showaco.
His program allows you to change the start menu icons along with changing their order.


----------



## koolaid359 (May 18, 2009)

drkfngthdragnlrd said:


> I noticed you have the HTC Menu Enhancement showing in the screen shots in your 1st post. To disable this and show the Windows Mobile Menus instead. Change the following registry key;
> 
> HKLM\System\GWE\Menu
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Thank u for finding sharing that, i have been looking for a way to change that.


----------



## koolaid359 (May 18, 2009)

Hey does anyone know how i can change the windows default it self the rom i have currently has the Titanium Project on it, with isn't bad but i want the original theme that comes with WM6.5. The first screen is what mine looks like, would like to get it to look like the second screen. The whole layout is different. Any help or ideas?


----------



## cincij (May 18, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> Not natively, you could right a program to do it.

Click to collapse



Can you tell me where these values are stored?  I took a quick look around the registry with no success.

Thanks


----------



## joel2009 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Windows Mobile 6.5*









I am dedicating this thread to tips and tweaks for the newest era of Windows Mobile,  version 6.5. I will be updating it everyonce in awhile with my findings, if you have something to share please feel free to post it as well.
​









*QUICK LINKS TO THE CONTENT OF THIS THREAD:*

*New MS Services:*
Myphone
Tag Reader
Reader
Market
Facebook

*cHome:*
Themes and theme tutorials
How to create a Titaniam theme


ScrollBars 
Moving the "lock" slider (with brief cpr tutorial, thanks drkfngthdragnlrd)
Changing the Lock Slider Text (without editing dll's)
Auto Device Lock
Menus

► Original CPR's and PNG's [QVGA here] ◄
► Shellresapps.dll here ◄

*Phone:*
Always slide to answer 

*Startmenu:*
WKtask on WM6.5
Enable Honeycomb
reStart (change icons and reorder startmenu)


*Free Tools:*
Total Commander (Registry editor and advanced "file explorer")
cHome Editor by Showacco
WinMerge (for file merging and comparison)
Titanium CPR Helper
Program to change Start Menu Icons Here

*PS: I'm adding cab files for each hack to each post. If things look to difficult or you just aren't feeling adventurous, just hit the easy button in the bottom right corner.*


----------



## joel2009 (May 18, 2009)

Have you tried downloading a new theme?


----------



## joel2009 (May 18, 2009)

There are no registry values, I know .net can natively access those types of things though (and i'm sure other languages are able to do it also.)


----------



## koolaid359 (May 19, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> Have you tried downloading a new theme?

Click to collapse



yea i tried some different themes but the layout got worse so i just deleted them.


----------



## geminihc (May 19, 2009)

hi i have a few questions, seems like there are less functionally in 6.5 or i just cant find it. how can I:

-where i can see list of outoging/received calls
-where to press a button to change backlight without going to settings->backlight
-where to change to virbate mode
-how can i edit what is on the scrollbar, since I dont use email, i Just want to take it out. also, any way to show task on scrolllbar instead of calender?


----------



## gropich (May 20, 2009)

Hi Joel ,
great tweak for lockscreen position 
can i ask some help?
I have an omnia , i change the resolution there:

<Form Width="240" Height="400">

and its works great , look 





if i want to have it a little bit bottom of the screen ,witch line do i modify ? screen is long 400 , i mean to have it at 370/380 for example.


----------



## DiamynzNPearlz (May 20, 2009)

Can someone please post the original LS_lockscene_480x640.cpr file?  Thanks a bunch!


----------



## joel2009 (May 20, 2009)

gropich said:


> Hi Joel ,
> great tweak for lockscreen position
> can i ask some help?
> I have an omnia , i change the resolution there:
> ...

Click to collapse



This shows the slider at the position 370:


```
<Slider ID="LockSlider" Top="370" Left="24" Width="192" Height="40" Orientation="Middle" OnPress="ShowNotifications" OnSlideLeftFinal="Unlock" OnSlideRightFinal="Unlock" >
```


----------



## joel2009 (May 20, 2009)

geminihc said:


> hi i have a few questions, seems like there are less functionally in 6.5 or i just cant find it. how can I:
> 
> -where i can see list of outoging/received calls
> -where to press a button to change backlight without going to settings->backlight
> ...

Click to collapse



Everything in the system of 6.5 is nearlly the same, The only difference really is more control of the ui itself.

The slider can be removed by setting it to zero, look in the first post's directory to find out how to do that. 

Calls are stores in the call history. You can view them there.

You would have to probably write a program, or find one to change the backlight by way of a button.

Vibrate mode? like on off? sound settings or comm manager.


----------



## joel2009 (May 20, 2009)

koolaid359 said:


> yea i tried some different themes but the layout got worse so i just deleted them.

Click to collapse



hmmmm. I'm not to familiar with the project you may try asking in that thread.


----------



## DiamynzNPearlz (May 20, 2009)

DiamynzNPearlz said:


> Can someone please post the original LS_lockscene_480x640.cpr file?  Thanks a bunch!

Click to collapse



Anyone have it? I don't want to hard reset.


----------



## joel2009 (May 20, 2009)

DiamynzNPearlz said:


> Anyone have it? I don't want to hard reset.

Click to collapse


Here are all the original cprs and pngs.


----------



## koolaid359 (May 20, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> hmmmm. I'm not to familiar with the project you may try asking in that thread.

Click to collapse



Its ok i decided to go with a different ROM. so that solved the problem.


----------



## gropich (May 20, 2009)

thanks for reply Joel.
Can i ask another thing? is someone able to modify the 400X240 .cpr file  for Omnia,for have slider at the bottom of screen ?
Files:
http://www.mediafire.com/download.php?guyn4uxzmy3


----------



## gropich (May 20, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> This shows the slider at the position 370:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...

Click to collapse



thanl you for help , i tried to modify but "370" is TOO MUCH, slider desappear completly and its not possible to unlock.. So i modifiy another time to "320" and it look good.. Only 1 prob, the Word "slide" is always up and dont folllow the slider, any suggestion?


----------



## Marco.t... (May 20, 2009)

hi all,

i have a question,is there a opportunity to change the icons in a row from 3 to 4 and back?

thx in advance.........

cheers marco


----------



## joel2009 (May 20, 2009)

i don't know the specific number for you as i don't have that specific resolution, i would recommend taking apart the qvga file and finding out how far everything is from the bottom and do the math to make the adjustments for wqvga (yours is just "widescreen" qvga) meaning that only one dimension is different, in this case the "height" 

Post three has everything you need to know


----------



## joel2009 (May 20, 2009)

Marco.t... said:


> hi all,
> 
> i have a question,is there a opportunity to change the icons in a row from 3 to 4 and back?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



are you talking about how many buttons are in each row for the start menu?


----------



## syrguy1969 (May 21, 2009)

I have asked this in a couple other threads, but this one seems pretty well-informed, so here goes. I am trying to map the text panel to open PocketCM when there is a new text and I click on it. I don't seem to be able to do it through chome, so I am thinking maybe a red tweak?


----------



## joel2009 (May 21, 2009)

*6.5 always slide to answer*



or4cl3 said:


> how can i do " Slide to Answare / Reject " just like the official WM6.5 ??

Click to collapse



i think that only occurs if the lock is active when a phone call is received. Otherwise you can try opal phone canvas.

EDIT: You may want to try this program, it locks your phone on incoming call.


----------



## joel2009 (May 21, 2009)

syrguy1969 said:


> I have asked this in a couple other threads, but this one seems pretty well-informed, so here goes. I am trying to map the text panel to open PocketCM when there is a new text and I click on it. I don't seem to be able to do it through chome, so I am thinking maybe a red tweak?

Click to collapse



you should be able to change the soft key actions to open pocketcm instead of tmail.exe


----------



## joel2009 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Windows Mobile 6.5*









I am dedicating this thread to tips and tweaks for the newest era of Windows Mobile,  version 6.5. I will be updating it everyonce in awhile with my findings, if you have something to share please feel free to post it as well.
​









*QUICK LINKS TO THE CONTENT OF THIS THREAD:*

*New MS Services:*
Myphone
Tag Reader
Reader
Market
Facebook

*cHome:*
Themes and theme tutorials
How to create a Titaniam theme


ScrollBars 
Moving the "lock" slider (with brief cpr tutorial, thanks drkfngthdragnlrd)
Changing the Lock Slider Text (without editing dll's)
Auto Device Lock
Menus

► Original CPR's and PNG's [QVGA here] ◄
► Shellresapps.dll here ◄

*Phone:*
Always slide to answer 

*Startmenu:*
WKtask on WM6.5
Enable Honeycomb
reStart (change icons and reorder startmenu)


*Free Tools:*
Total Commander (Registry editor and advanced "file explorer")
cHome Editor by Showacco
WinMerge (for file merging and comparison)
Titanium CPR Helper
Program to change Start Menu Icons Here

*PS: I'm adding cab files for each hack to each post. If things look to difficult or you just aren't feeling adventurous, just hit the easy button in the bottom right corner.*


----------



## syrguy1969 (May 21, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> you should be able to change the soft key actions to open pocketcm instead of tmail.exe

Click to collapse



Is this done through chome? I have tried to label + redirect this to PockerCM as much as I can in chome, maybe I am missing a step. Thanks for the reply though, I will keep trying.


----------



## joel2009 (May 21, 2009)

syrguy1969 said:


> Is this done through chome? I have tried to label + redirect this to PockerCM as much as I can in chome, maybe I am missing a step. Thanks for the reply though, I will keep trying.

Click to collapse



I recommend cHome Editor


----------



## or4cl3 (May 22, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> i think that only occurs if the lock is active when a phone call is received. Otherwise you can try opal phone canvas.
> 
> EDIT: You may want to try this program, it locks your phone on incoming call.

Click to collapse



thank you, i'll try this up


----------



## Marco.t... (May 22, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> are you talking about how many buttons are in each row for the start menu?

Click to collapse



Yes thats what i´m talking about.In my Rom there are 4 icons in a row and i want to change it back to 3 icons!


----------



## joel2009 (May 22, 2009)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=3588281&postcount=1095 (thats qvga)


----------



## or4cl3 (May 23, 2009)

i got some bug about backlight specified on auto turn off backlight on battery power, whenever i set the backlight time out like 2 minute or longer, it turn off it self at 10 sec, i do manual registry editing and put the value of backlight time out on 120, nothing happen. I'm really sick of this bug. please tell me how to fix that.
Thank You.


----------



## Marco.t... (May 24, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=3588281&postcount=1095 (thats qvga)

Click to collapse



thx mate, but i don´t understand it but its ok!

i have another question...............is it posible to increase the apointment forecast in the calender plugin / lock screan from 2 days for example to 10 days?

cheers marco


----------



## wg5566 (May 24, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> *Windows Mobile 6.5*
> 
> *I am dedicating this thread to tips and tweaks for the newest era of Windows Mobile,  version 6.5. I will be updating it everyonce in awhile with my findings, if you have something to share please feel free to post it as well.
> *

Click to collapse



From what I see one of the major issues for WM6.5 is its third party software compatibity. Usually people need to try hardly to find a compatible build of some apps or its replacement for a desired functionality.
Hence I suggest to put a *Compatibale Apps List* somewhere in this thread, so that people doesn't need to try hardly sourcing them, it would save a lot of time for everybody.*[Edit: Would save a lot of HARD RESETS also, which is hated.]* Apps can be listed in classifiications, also can be followed by short comments or links.

Here I have two examples:

*Class: Start Menu Replacement*:
*QuickMenu 2.8.414.1614* is fully compatible on WM6.5 build #21502, thread here, downloadd link here.

*Class: Hardware Button Mapping*:
*HButton V2.3* is fully compatible with WM6.5 Build21502, thread here, website here.


----------



## myxor (May 24, 2009)

Is it possible to have more than just the next appointment shown in the lock-screen?
Maybe the next two or three appointments?
this would be nice


----------



## toomie05 (May 25, 2009)

Sweet links!
 I was wondering has anyone been able to tweak titanium so when texts come in you can look at multiple by sliding without having to click on it to read each one.??


----------



## joel2009 (May 26, 2009)

wg5566 said:


> From what I see one of the major issues for WM6.5 is its third party software compatibity. Usually people need to try hardly to find a compatible build of some apps or its replacement for a desired functionality.
> Hence I suggest to put a *Compatibale Apps List* somewhere in this thread, so that people doesn't need to try hardly sourcing them, it would save a lot of time for everybody.*[Edit: Would save a lot of HARD RESETS also, which is hated.]* Apps can be listed in classifiications, also can be followed by short comments or links.
> 
> Here I have two examples:
> ...

Click to collapse



There are over 10,000 apps and i couldn't maintain a list like that 

....not to mention most compatibility issues are cause by bugs that will most likely be fixed in the final build (6.5 is not yet complete)


----------



## joel2009 (May 26, 2009)

For those of you asking about being able to view multiple texts, appointments, tasks, ect from today/lockscreen, I'm sure its possible, i don't personally know how. Lately i've been keeping too busy with this project to mess around with it


----------



## Kamill (May 29, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> *Phone:*
> Always slide to answer

Click to collapse



I have a question about this. I tried two apps, but both of them were causing a problem of double lock. I mean after manually locking the screen the top and bottom bars were still active. Any solution to this? Maybe I can have the Slide to Answer by default by changing some key in the registry?


----------



## svprm (May 29, 2009)

I want to change the background of Lock Screen(not all,only lock screen).
It Possible?


----------



## joel2009 (May 30, 2009)

svprm said:


> I want to change the background of Lock Screen(not all,only lock screen).
> It Possible?

Click to collapse



try changing the image instead of the path as suggested in your other thread


----------



## joel2009 (May 30, 2009)

Kamill said:


> I have a question about this. I tried two apps, but both of them were causing a problem of double lock. I mean after manually locking the screen the top and bottom bars were still active. Any solution to this? Maybe I can have the Slide to Answer by default by changing some key in the registry?

Click to collapse



that an error of windows mobile 6.5, it should be fixed in the final build.  I have not tried those cabs i posted, if you test them, please report back.


----------



## svprm (May 31, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> try changing the image instead of the path as suggested in your other thread

Click to collapse



Please explain more.
changing the image means?


----------



## joel2009 (May 31, 2009)

Find the path of the image and copy the image out, edit it and paste it back in.


----------



## optiknerv (Jun 1, 2009)

*How to copy shellresapps.dll*

I want to edit the text above the sliders "slide" and "tap or slide". Im thinking i need to edit something in the shellresapps.dll but i am unable to copy it so i can edit it. Any help on how to copy it? Total Commander wont work and file explorer says i cant copy it.


----------



## redganger (Jun 1, 2009)

optiknerv said:


> I want to edit the text above the sliders "slide" and "tap or slide". Im thinking i need to edit something in the shellresapps.dll but i am unable to copy it so i can edit it. Any help on how to copy it? Total Commander wont work and file explorer says i cant copy it.

Click to collapse



Look for the LS_Lockscreen.cpr file for your resolution, there will be something like Text ID="SlideToUnlock" and Text ID="TapToSlide". You can try Resco Explorer, or else transfer it to your PC and edit from there.


----------



## joel2009 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Windows Mobile 6.5*









I am dedicating this thread to tips and tweaks for the newest era of Windows Mobile,  version 6.5. I will be updating it everyonce in awhile with my findings, if you have something to share please feel free to post it as well.
​









*QUICK LINKS TO THE CONTENT OF THIS THREAD:*

*New MS Services:*
Myphone
Tag Reader
Reader
Market
Facebook

*cHome:*
Themes and theme tutorials
How to create a Titaniam theme


ScrollBars 
Moving the "lock" slider (with brief cpr tutorial, thanks drkfngthdragnlrd)
Changing the Lock Slider Text (without editing dll's)
Auto Device Lock
Menus

► Original CPR's and PNG's [QVGA here] ◄
► Shellresapps.dll here ◄

*Phone:*
Always slide to answer 

*Startmenu:*
WKtask on WM6.5
Enable Honeycomb
reStart (change icons and reorder startmenu)


*Free Tools:*
Total Commander (Registry editor and advanced "file explorer")
cHome Editor by Showacco
WinMerge (for file merging and comparison)
Titanium CPR Helper
Program to change Start Menu Icons Here

*PS: I'm adding cab files for each hack to each post. If things look to difficult or you just aren't feeling adventurous, just hit the easy button in the bottom right corner.*


----------



## abdul.rafay7 (Jun 1, 2009)

can anybody help me with FOLDER COLOR?
I WANT THEM YELLOW...


----------



## svprm (Jun 1, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> Find the path of the image and copy the image out, edit it and paste it back in.

Click to collapse



It is not possible.
because,

It use Today screen Wallpaper as a Lock screen wallpaper.
I want different wallpaper for both.
Any Idea?

I think it only possible by Lock screen CPR file.


----------



## optiknerv (Jun 1, 2009)

redganger said:


> Look for the LS_Lockscreen.cpr file for your resolution, there will be something like Text ID="SlideToUnlock" and Text ID="TapToSlide". You can try Resco Explorer, or else transfer it to your PC and edit from there.

Click to collapse



Ye tried that. Its not that its in the dll im sure but thanks. Tried editing those to "OptikNerv" and all that happened is "Slide" and "tap or slide" displayed at the same time on top of each other.  If you read a bit further down in the cpr file it says Text="shellresapps.dll,18149"> for slidetounlock and Text="shellresapps,18150"> for taporslide

Sorta suggests that the actual text for it to display is in the .dll but as i mentioned im having trouble copying it so i can open it with resource hacker.

I've also tried setting my pc to show system files and copy it via an activesync connection but my pc is coming up with the same cannot copy.


----------



## joel2009 (Jun 1, 2009)

optiknerv said:


> Ye tried that. Its not that its in the dll im sure but thanks. Tried editing those to "OptikNerv" and all that happened is "Slide" and "tap or slide" displayed at the same time on top of each other.  If you read a bit further down in the cpr file it says Text="shellresapps.dll,18149"> for slidetounlock and Text="shellresapps,18150"> for taporslide
> 
> Sorta suggests that the actual text for it to display is in the .dll but as i mentioned im having trouble copying it so i can open it with resource hacker.
> 
> I've also tried setting my pc to show system files and copy it via an activesync connection but my pc is coming up with the same cannot copy.

Click to collapse



hmmm, it may have to be extracted in ROM form before flashed. I only found one place to download it online and you had to sign-up and then submit like 5 source codes and wait for a mod to approve them.... way to much just for a simple dll.

You may try creating your own dll and then remapping the path to it.


----------



## toomie05 (Jun 1, 2009)

help! with my titanium email tab i just added a new email sync. and now it has 2 outlook email slides, sms slide, and a hotmail slide when all it use to have was outlook and hotmail. how do i change it back?


----------



## joel2009 (Jun 1, 2009)

abdul.rafay7 said:


> can anybody help me with FOLDER COLOR?
> I WANT THEM YELLOW...

Click to collapse



i think they are stored in shellres.dll


----------



## joel2009 (Jun 1, 2009)

toomie05 said:


> help! with my titanium email tab i just added a new email sync. and now it has 2 outlook email slides, sms slide, and a hotmail slide when all it use to have was outlook and hotmail. how do i change it back?

Click to collapse



you might be able to remove the "slide" via chome editor. It was added because you added a new email account.


----------



## optiknerv (Jun 2, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> hmmm, it may have to be extracted in ROM form before flashed. I only found one place to download it online and you had to sign-up and then submit like 5 source codes and wait for a mod to approve them.... way to much just for a simple dll.
> 
> You may try creating your own dll and then remapping the path to it.

Click to collapse



cheers just pm'd makeveral my rom master and asked for his help. never cooked a rom so I don't know how easy it is to extract a file from a kitchen but he might be able to help. I wouldn't know where to start makin my own dll. im not that well experienced. not quite a noob but not brilliant either lol


----------



## joel2009 (Jun 2, 2009)

optiknerv said:


> cheers just pm'd makeveral my rom master and asked for his help. never cooked a rom so I don't know how easy it is to extract a file from a kitchen but he might be able to help. I wouldn't know where to start makin my own dll. im not that well experienced. not quite a noob but not brilliant either lol

Click to collapse



Got it 

thanks to Fards for the quick extraction:

http://www.winmoportal.com/ccount/click.php?id=25


----------



## optiknerv (Jun 2, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> Got it
> 
> thanks to Fards for the quick extraction:
> 
> http://www.winmoportal.com/ccount/click.php?id=25

Click to collapse



Well thats weird. Had a look through this version and the one makeveral gave me and i cant find 18149 or 18150. Dont know if im missing something im a noob at editing dll's.


----------



## abdul.rafay7 (Jun 2, 2009)

abdul.rafay7 said:


> can anybody help me with FOLDER COLOR?
> I WANT THEM YELLOW...

Click to collapse



how to use these dll files  shellres.dll.zip????

i copied those dll files to windows folder...but nothing happened..??


----------



## optiknerv (Jun 2, 2009)

abdul.rafay7 said:


> how to use these dll files  shellres.dll.zip????
> 
> i copied those dll files to windows folder...but nothing happened..??

Click to collapse



The dll isn't for yellow folder icons. It was for me for another reason sorry.


----------



## optiknerv (Jun 3, 2009)

abdul.rafay7 said:


> its ok
> so what about yellow folders now?whos gonna help me?

Click to collapse



ill have a look round 2moz mornin 4 u. im in work at the mo. am I right in thinkin the icon will be in the shellres.dll?


----------



## joel2009 (Jun 3, 2009)

optiknerv said:


> ill have a look round 2moz mornin 4 u. im in work at the mo. am I right in thinkin the icon will be in the shellres.dll?

Click to collapse



Looks Like 13569 in shellresapps.96.dll


----------



## optiknerv (Jun 4, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> Looks Like 13569 in shellresapps.96.dll

Click to collapse



How the hell do you copy these damn things? lol. It wont let me copy that one either lol. Any help? Is it possible to extract individual files from a nbh? Im a bit out my depth here. I tried searching and can extract the nb from the nbh but i've got no idea what to do with it lol. I havent ventured into cooking yet.

EDIT: Thinking about it abdul just wants the standard yellow icons back so could he not just replace his dll's with a copy of some untouched ones?


----------



## neudof (Jun 5, 2009)

*Scroll Wheel on Home Screen?*

Sorry if I missed this somewhere, but does anyone know how to activate the scroll wheel on the HTC Touch Pro for navigating the Titanium home screen?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## abdul.rafay7 (Jun 6, 2009)

i did copy the dll's but nothing happened..
is there any way to edit registry and and do that..?


----------



## bingo1010 (Jun 6, 2009)

*Wallpapers*


----------



## Blueone (Jun 7, 2009)

I was wondering if some known how you can set the start menu from wm6.5 to 4 colums instead of three colums. The old way that I used with wm6.1 doen't work anymore (the register key edit). 

Thank you!


----------



## abdul.rafay7 (Jun 8, 2009)

here u go mate....4 icons in a line start manu wm6.5....
i hope i m not getting u wrong


----------



## joel2009 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Windows Mobile 6.5*









I am dedicating this thread to tips and tweaks for the newest era of Windows Mobile,  version 6.5. I will be updating it everyonce in awhile with my findings, if you have something to share please feel free to post it as well.
​









*QUICK LINKS TO THE CONTENT OF THIS THREAD:*

*New MS Services:*
Myphone
Tag Reader
Reader
Market
Facebook

*cHome:*
Themes and theme tutorials
How to create a Titaniam theme


ScrollBars 
Moving the "lock" slider (with brief cpr tutorial, thanks drkfngthdragnlrd)
Changing the Lock Slider Text (without editing dll's)
Auto Device Lock
Menus

► Original CPR's and PNG's [QVGA here] ◄
► Shellresapps.dll here ◄

*Phone:*
Always slide to answer 

*Startmenu:*
WKtask on WM6.5
Enable Honeycomb
reStart (change icons and reorder startmenu)


*Free Tools:*
Total Commander (Registry editor and advanced "file explorer")
cHome Editor by Showacco
WinMerge (for file merging and comparison)
Titanium CPR Helper
Program to change Start Menu Icons Here

*PS: I'm adding cab files for each hack to each post. If things look to difficult or you just aren't feeling adventurous, just hit the easy button in the bottom right corner.*


----------



## optiknerv (Jun 8, 2009)

abdul.rafay7 said:


> i did copy the dll's but nothing happened..
> is there any way to edit registry and and do that..?

Click to collapse



they wearnt the correct dlls. i cant copy the correct ones. access denied.


----------



## abdul.rafay7 (Jun 9, 2009)

can u upload the correct ones for me....lemme try


----------



## HTC_T0UCH_HD (Jun 10, 2009)

abdul.rafay7 said:


> can u upload the correct ones for me....lemme try

Click to collapse



I need them too, please.


----------



## jmckeejr (Jun 11, 2009)

optiknerv said:


> How the hell do you copy these damn things? lol. It wont let me copy that one either lol. Any help? Is it possible to extract individual files from a nbh? Im a bit out my depth here. I tried searching and can extract the nb from the nbh but i've got no idea what to do with it lol. I havent ventured into cooking yet.
> 
> EDIT: Thinking about it abdul just wants the standard yellow icons back so could he not just replace his dll's with a copy of some untouched ones?

Click to collapse



Are you trying to extract the files from the ROM? You can use ROMExtractor to copy hard to get files from device. just run the exe and select the filesyou want.


----------



## optiknerv (Jun 15, 2009)

which dll are the call history icons in? wanna change the default blue ish ones to some blacker ones to fit in with my theme but i cant seem to find them. Cheers


----------



## optiknerv (Jun 19, 2009)

lassykk said:


> Is it possible to delete items from the start menu that I never use? Like total commander & reset phone? When i go in to \windows\start menu i don't see the shortcuts so i can't delete them... any advice?

Click to collapse



you need to go one folder deeper \windows\start menu\programs
all your items are in there. you can also add sub folders in there if you like to help organise things.


----------



## Bijdehandje (Jun 25, 2009)

*how to change the today-slider-bar (<--SOLVED) - how to fix lockscene issue*

Hi all,

First of all i would like to say..... GREAT THREAD!!!
Really helpfull. 

Though i have 2 questions.
1. Does anyone knows where to find the PNG file of the slider bar on the todayscreen? I have found the png file of the lockscene screen and changed the png to completly transparant which i like more. Now i would like to do that allso with the slider bar (as seen in the firs post) but can't find that png file.

Issue 1 is solved. Now i have a fully transparent "slider-bar" as in first post. For anyone who wishes to modify the bar check the bronzeres.dll. That's where it is in located. for info on how to open and sign the dll check THIS thread

2. can anyone tell me how to fix following issue.....
When i have my phone locked and i have missed a call or received mail the notification icon is on the right spot. Check capture 1 attached (maybe i should set it a bit lower). But when i receive another notification the icons will overlap eachother. Check capture2 attached.

Please advice. Tnx in advance


----------



## idic_2000 (Jun 25, 2009)

*Cusomize the 6.5 Home Screen*

Love Chome! Questions (from a noob) so please be gentle...

Q1: how do I customize which programs show up on the Programs "tab" on the home screen.  I would like to link to skyfire vs Regedit.

Q2: How do I remove items from the start screen (such as Pictures or Music)?

Thanks in Advance!


----------



## Bijdehandje (Jun 25, 2009)

idic_2000 said:


> Love Chome! Questions (from a noob) so please be gentle...
> 
> Q1: how do I customize which programs show up on the Programs "tab" on the home screen.  I would like to link to skyfire vs Regedit.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Normaly i would say "USE THE SEARCH FUNCTION!!!" or you could just check the first post of this thread. There's a link to this thread
If this is not what you mean then maybe you can use a mobile explorer (i.e. Resco explorer or Total commander) and browse on your phone to windows\start menu

Best of luck


----------



## sananda (Jun 30, 2009)

Hello ;D
I have installed the DXIA5/shkv5 Rom with windows mobile 6.5 build 21210.5.0
with manila2d integrated.
When i lock the screen with the WM6.5 lock there are no sms, missed call etc Sliders like in this picture above. There's only one, No matter if there are 10 missed calls or 35 sms *gg*
Does anybody have an idea to get the sliders? Aren't they original in wm6.5? Or ist there a chance to install them or something?
I searched in the internet  for 4 days but can't find an answer.
Pls help
Sry for the english i'm austrian
PCE


----------



## Bijdehandje (Jun 30, 2009)

sananda said:


> Hello ;D
> I have installed the DXIA5/shkv5 Rom with windows mobile 6.5 build 21210.5.0
> with manila2d integrated.
> When i lock the screen with the WM6.5 lock there are no sms, missed call etc Sliders like in this picture above. There's only one, No matter if there are 10 missed calls or 35 sms *gg*
> ...

Click to collapse



My guess is that there's something missing in your LS_Lockscene cpr files. have you asked in the forum where the rom came from? Maybe more people have this same issue or maybe the chef of the rom could help you. If not i would suggest replacing the LS_LocksceneXXX-XXX.cpr file (or compaire one with yours) where xxx-xxx is your screen resolution.

Good luck.


----------



## sananda (Jun 30, 2009)

hello Bijdehandje,
that was my first thaught too, that the cpr is corrupt or incomplete. So i tried several from different forums and builds. The People of the forums had the other sliders, so i think its a romspecific Problem.
I tried to install smart lock, but doesn't work neither.
Tonight i'll try to update my phones rom and then i'll post the results *g*
thx for trying  
sananda


----------



## Bijdehandje (Jun 30, 2009)

@ Sananda,

Maybe a stupid question but have you checked if the needed png files are actually there?


----------



## sananda (Jul 3, 2009)

Hello,
i downloaded a complete theme for the lock screen (pngs and cpr)
as i checked the cpr there weren't the names of the pngs for sms etc. inside.
Maybe i have to rename the pngs or change the cpr.
whats the name of the sms png in your windows folder? 
or could you post your cpr. (i have a omnia sgh i900)
thank you

btw: i changed the rom to DXID1 from sector, but still doesn't work


----------



## Bijdehandje (Jul 4, 2009)

*@Sananda*

I have checked the sms icon name in my folder. The name is icn_sms_up.png and when pressed /slide the name is icn_sms_dn.png. You can find the png file names in the registry at hklm\software\microsoft\shell\lockscreen

I can post my cpr file but mine has a totaly different screen resolution as i own a Kaiser which has 240-320 and yours is 240-400.

I have searched for your issue and it seems that If you are using sector's roms, you need to use Smart Lock and select In Screen Lock. You can read more about this issue HERE. Hope this helps.


----------



## chriscsh (Jul 5, 2009)

anybody know how to change the Lock button (left soft key in start menu) to launch other app (like s2u2)


----------



## claus1953 (Jul 6, 2009)

Hi all
I am looking for the command to disable enable the Titanium screen in wm 6.5. I need it for use in a mort script but could not find it anywhere.


----------



## andrelukmana (Jul 16, 2009)

Nice thread.....by the way, anyone know how to install Manilla on XDA Atom windows mobile 6.5???I tried to installed it, but it need FTouchFlo, anybody know?


----------



## jeannot61 (Jul 20, 2009)

abdul.rafay7 said:


> here u go mate....4 icons in a line start manu wm6.5....
> i hope i m not getting u wrong

Click to collapse



Unfortunately, this file Hexagone 4.cab does not work on the latest WM6.5 ...
Is it a fake?


----------



## mbze430 (Jul 22, 2009)

*Key Lock in WM6.5 Auto Lock Screen*

Ok... I have search the web for the past 2 hours and read through most treads.  But I couldn't find an answer.

I'm using the Energy Rom 3.0 for my Touch Pro.  Using the WM6.5 lock.  Which works fine.  However... the Send/End buttons are NOT disabled!  I want to know if there is a Registry key or something where I can disable the the buttons.  Because sometimes I  leave my phone in  my back pocket during a call I might "butt" answer on accident.

Right now I have tested that when an incoming call comes in.  The Slide/Ignore answer screen comes on.  If you press the Send key during this screen it will answer the call, and of course the End Key kills the call.

I hope someone have an answer for this


----------



## joel2009 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Windows Mobile 6.5*









I am dedicating this thread to tips and tweaks for the newest era of Windows Mobile,  version 6.5. I will be updating it everyonce in awhile with my findings, if you have something to share please feel free to post it as well.
​









*QUICK LINKS TO THE CONTENT OF THIS THREAD:*

*New MS Services:*
Myphone
Tag Reader
Reader
Market
Facebook

*cHome:*
Themes and theme tutorials
How to create a Titaniam theme


ScrollBars 
Moving the "lock" slider (with brief cpr tutorial, thanks drkfngthdragnlrd)
Changing the Lock Slider Text (without editing dll's)
Auto Device Lock
Menus

► Original CPR's and PNG's [QVGA here] ◄
► Shellresapps.dll here ◄

*Phone:*
Always slide to answer 

*Startmenu:*
WKtask on WM6.5
Enable Honeycomb
reStart (change icons and reorder startmenu)


*Free Tools:*
Total Commander (Registry editor and advanced "file explorer")
cHome Editor by Showacco
WinMerge (for file merging and comparison)
Titanium CPR Helper
Program to change Start Menu Icons Here

*PS: I'm adding cab files for each hack to each post. If things look to difficult or you just aren't feeling adventurous, just hit the easy button in the bottom right corner.*


----------



## Bijdehandje (Jul 22, 2009)

*@mbze430*

If you have Advanced config installed on your device then you can enable "awnser using any key" option under the phone section. works for me although i am using an other rom.


----------



## mbze430 (Jul 22, 2009)

No i actually want to use only the slide to answer.... like I said



> I want to know if there is a Registry key or something where I can disable the the buttons. Because sometimes I leave my phone in my back pocket during a call I might "butt" answer on accident.

Click to collapse


----------



## HeinzEgger (Jul 29, 2009)

Hi guys!

In wm 6.5 my screen isnt black during a call. So i often press buttons or "end call" accidently.

Changing registry keys with tools like Advanced Config or HD Tweaks doesnt solve the problem...

any solution??

Thanks!

Cheers


----------



## kuldeep sikerwar (Jul 30, 2009)

*spft*




joel2009 said:


> *Windows Mobile 6.5*
> 
> 
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## HeinzEgger (Jul 30, 2009)

yeah i already got smart lock installed, but if i enable to lock on call, another phone surface appears (in the lockscreen style) and the buttons to end call can be pressed accidently.

I'd like to totally disable the touch screen automaticly on connect. This was the way it was in my original 6.1 Rom....

cheers and thanks!


----------



## HeinzEgger (Jul 30, 2009)

OK I've tried a lot of tools, for example

Touch InCall Screen Tweak
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=488991

Touch Lock Pro
http://www.zuinigerijder.com/

Registry Tweaks....

But none of them worked in WM 6.5, same at a friends Wm 6.5 ROM. Anybody got a special solution for 6.5?

cheers


----------



## Blueone (Aug 5, 2009)

abdul.rafay7 said:


> here u go mate....4 icons in a line start manu wm6.5....
> i hope i m not getting u wrong

Click to collapse



Sorry for the late response but this one doesn't work.


----------



## nofreee (Aug 5, 2009)

I've tried searching but I can't seem to find any info on it.

Has anybody been able to get the lock screen to show more than 1 appointment at a time? I've tried editing the ls_lockscene_240x400.cpr file, but I cant seem to find anything that allows more than 1 meeting/appointment to appear.  

Kinda sucks to have multiple meetings a day and only have the "next" meeting to appear one at a time.  Being able to see 3-4 at a time would be fantastic.


----------



## senzas (Aug 6, 2009)

*link start button to programm*

Hello all,

Is there a way for the following thing:
I dont like the new wm 6.5 startmenu.
I would like to open winterface instead when clicking on the startmenu on the upperleft corner.

Is this possible?

Greetzz Senzas


----------



## MRE-net (Aug 14, 2009)

Does anyone know which file you have to edit to display the weekday on the homescreen in the standard wm6.5 homescreen? So that it mentions

Time weekday date ?
And how do you do that ? I think it has to do something with editting an XML file right ?


----------



## ryip (Aug 17, 2009)

did any professional from here can help to make the CPR for 800x480 & 480x800?


----------



## richardirv (Aug 20, 2009)

ryip said:


> did any professional from here can help to make the CPR for 800x480 & 480x800?

Click to collapse




Would also be gratefull if this could be done for 480x800 (Touch HD).


----------



## helterskelter (Aug 20, 2009)

richardirv said:


> Would also be gratefull if this could be done for 480x800 (Touch HD).

Click to collapse



This might help. See attached CAB.
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=544422


----------



## teorouge (Aug 21, 2009)

Hello! I'm using this Italian localized ROM (Mako version, Titanium only!) and I can't get to activate the new 6.5 screen lock.
I tried installing Dusk's screen lock 2.0 and Smartlock 1.7E (checked the "New 6.5 Lock" flag) but the only thing I got is a transparent/dimmed-screen, half-locked telephone, which doesn't lock anything except the "unlock telephone" procedure (soft reset is the only way out).
May anybody point me in the right direction? Do I need additional stuff to install?


----------



## tabharti (Aug 25, 2009)

*How to enable phone skin*

Hi,

I am using BsB 6.5 WWE ROM for my Touch Diamond.
I would like to know how to enable phone skin?

I have tried enabling it through both reg editor & advance config, but its not yet enabled.

Any help would be appreciated.

Regards,
TB


----------



## radzish (Aug 26, 2009)

Could anyone provide a hint on how to decrease list item size / item font size (list item: contacts list item, outlook emails item, file item in browser etc ...) in wm6.5?

Update: I've just found how to decrease font size, but gaps between items remains huge, which looks weird. A lot of space is wasted!


----------



## witschey (Aug 28, 2009)

Bijdehandje said:


> 2. can anyone tell me how to fix following issue.....
> When i have my phone locked and i have missed a call or received mail the notification icon is on the right spot. Check capture 1 attached (maybe i should set it a bit lower). But when i receive another notification the icons will overlap eachother. Check capture2 attached.
> 
> Please advice. Tnx in advance

Click to collapse



Did you ever find an answer to your question #2 above?  I am facing the same issue and I can't find any reference to those icons on the lock screen CPR files, hence I don't know how I can move them all up; so they do not overlap with the unlock slider.


----------



## WarByte (Aug 28, 2009)

*Lock Screen*



witschey said:


> Did you ever find an answer to your question #2 above?  I am facing the same issue and I can't find any reference to those icons on the lock screen CPR files, hence I don't know how I can move them all up; so they do not overlap with the unlock slider.

Click to collapse



I don't know if you are having the same issue I had with another ROM, but check if this would help you, it's QVGA:

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4208938&postcount=330


----------



## witschey (Aug 28, 2009)

WarByte said:


> I don't know if you are having the same issue I had with another ROM, but check if this would help you, it's QVGA:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4208938&postcount=330

Click to collapse



That's exactly it.  Thanks a lot!

However I want the notification icons (SMS/EMAIL/VOICEMAIL) etc to be higher up because I placed the slider bar higher up (since in builds 23034 and higher of WM 6.5) the icons at the bottom sometimes pop up and cover the slider.

So what I want to know is how to move those SMS/EMAIL/VOICEMAIL buttons higher up, because in the CPR files I don't see those icons being referenced by name ANYWHERE.  For example ICN_SMS_DN.PNG is the name of one of the icons, but none of the lock screen CPR has that icon name referenced in the xml code.


----------



## witschey (Aug 28, 2009)

WarByte said:


> I don't know if you are having the same issue I had with another ROM, but check if this would help you, it's QVGA:
> 
> http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=4208938&postcount=330

Click to collapse



I solved the issue by adjusting some values with the following CPR file:

LS_LockScene_240x320.cpr

Which is located in the following source directory:

Sources\SYS\23034\LockscreenNonEA  

Note:  Directory will be slightly different if you are using a different build of WM 6.5.  File name resolution will be different if you are using a PPC with a different screen resolution.

Within that file one needs to find the following row and replace the TOP value by a different value depending on whether you want to move ALL the notification icons (SMS/Phone/Voicemail/Missed Call) up or down).  The top value applies to the icon that goes at the very top.  I changed the value to 25 and that worked for me.

<LockScreenListView ID="Notifications List" Top="25" Left="9" Width="222" Height="235" Columns="1" Rows="4" ItemWidth="222" ItemHeight="46".....

Hope this helps others with similar issues.


----------



## joel2009 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Windows Mobile 6.5*









I am dedicating this thread to tips and tweaks for the newest era of Windows Mobile,  version 6.5. I will be updating it everyonce in awhile with my findings, if you have something to share please feel free to post it as well.
​









*QUICK LINKS TO THE CONTENT OF THIS THREAD:*

*New MS Services:*
Myphone
Tag Reader
Reader
Market
Facebook

*cHome:*
Themes and theme tutorials
How to create a Titaniam theme


ScrollBars 
Moving the "lock" slider (with brief cpr tutorial, thanks drkfngthdragnlrd)
Changing the Lock Slider Text (without editing dll's)
Auto Device Lock
Menus

► Original CPR's and PNG's [QVGA here] ◄
► Shellresapps.dll here ◄

*Phone:*
Always slide to answer 

*Startmenu:*
WKtask on WM6.5
Enable Honeycomb
reStart (change icons and reorder startmenu)


*Free Tools:*
Total Commander (Registry editor and advanced "file explorer")
cHome Editor by Showacco
WinMerge (for file merging and comparison)
Titanium CPR Helper
Program to change Start Menu Icons Here

*PS: I'm adding cab files for each hack to each post. If things look to difficult or you just aren't feeling adventurous, just hit the easy button in the bottom right corner.*


----------



## witschey (Aug 28, 2009)

backslash225 said:


> This ROM is not nearly as good as Juicy's current build. but still, nice guide.

Click to collapse



Is Juicy's current build WM 7 or is he using another operating system....because as far as I know this thread is about all builds of WM 6.5.

I would want to check out the ROM you are talking about.  Could you point us to the URL.


----------



## furry (Aug 29, 2009)

I want to know how to skin or change the color of the scrollbars. The first post has a link to scrollbars but it loops you back to the same page so there is no info. I have looked all over, what do I edit, image file, registry edit or windows file????


----------



## radzish (Aug 29, 2009)

And another update for those who's interested:
After investigation I've come to the conclusion that this totally can be managed by themes, i.e.: theme can define images used for skinning items as well as it defines margins and gaps in registry


----------



## WarByte (Aug 29, 2009)

*Layers*



witschey said:


> I solved the issue by adjusting some values with the following CPR file:
> 
> LS_LockScene_240x320.cpr
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You're right, that's how that works, so I'm just gonna add a bit more info if anyone needs it:

The build I am using is 21725, so for those using that build there is no need to move unless you wanna customize my .cpr

The .cpr is basically an xml file, there are a few important elements:

Slider ID="LockSlider"
Text ID="TapOrSlide"
Text ID="SlideToUnlock"
This is the slider thing and the text that appears over it. Change Top, Left, Width and Height to customize.

LockScreenListView ID="Notifications List"
The big block with all notifications. Change Top, Left, Width and Height to customize. Be careful not to overlap this with your appointments. More on this later.

Layer ID="TimeX"
Layer ID="AppointmentX"
This is your clock and your appointments area. Change Top, Left, Width and Height to customize.

Alright, if you are using the default wm .cpr then TimeX and AppointmentX do not exist, instead they are a big Layer (Layer ID="TimeAppointment") which causes the automatic hiding of the appointments area and therefore you don't need to worry about overlapping, if you change the default .cpr you might end up with a clock ALWAYS showing the appointments graphics.
If you are using the one in my cab then please worry about overlapping since the graphics are not hidden but placed where I found them graphically appealing (to my personal needs) instead.


----------



## quadzilla122 (Aug 30, 2009)

*text on titanium*

Hey im new here and wanted to ask how to find out how to rename the links in the titanium screen like music, phone, voicemail, pictures, etc(i just want them capitalized =))


----------



## azaberl (Sep 3, 2009)

quadzilla122 said:


> Hey im new here and wanted to ask how to find out how to rename the links in the titanium screen like music, phone, voicemail, pictures, etc(i just want them capitalized =))

Click to collapse



use chome editor

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=506951


----------



## joel2009 (Sep 8, 2009)

Read the wiki on how to flash if you are new to the process. Follow instructions precisely or you will end up with a very expensive paper weight.


----------



## bingman9517 (Sep 15, 2009)

Does anybody know a way to prevent the phone from going into standby mode after every call? I am sure it is just a matter of editing a registry entry, but I do not know which. I have tried editing the UnattendedModeTimer, but it did not work after a soft reset. This file can be found in the following:

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\Software\OEM\PhoneSetting

Any help would be appreciated. I am unable to wake-up my device by pressing the power button due to a severe physical disability.

If this is not possible, is there anyone that could create an app that would ask if you want the phone to go to standby?


----------



## FTC (Oct 12, 2009)

...last week I upgraded my MDA compact V (T-Mobile Germany) from 
WM6.1 to WM6.5 using the official T-Mobile ROM. There are some bugs
I could not figure out how to resolve and I hope to get some hints..

1. Battery Information: The Battery Information doesn't show any more
the elapsed time since the last full charge.

2. Sounds and Signals: The time for the flashing LED for incoming messages
is fixed at 5 minutes and can't be changed.

3. I am using ThumbCal for my calendar. Since the upgrade, it doesn't take
or store any new schedules or activities. However I found them stored
in the HTCcalendar.

FTC

Edit: Problem #2 has been solved


----------



## FloatingFatMan (Oct 20, 2009)

Hmm.. Only just found this thread.  Aside from all the people asking how to upgrade to 6.5 and taking the thread off topic, a very informative source for editing the CPR's, but I've come across a problem.

It seems that newer versions of CHome/Titanium support panel types that older versions don't. This causes panels to either not appear at all (CWeather is one of them), or in the case of that Hero Titanium theme, the Lockscreen just reverts to the old 6.1 one.

Clearly, I can't get an older version of CHome to use these new paneltypes, such as LockScreenPaneView, so is there any way I can update the version of CHome in my device ROM?  I can't upgrade the ROM to a newer build of WM6.5 unfortunately, as there aren't any for this device.

An updated guide as to what builds support what panels would be really good, but I've been searching for such information and can't find it anywhere. Hell, it took me ages to find THIS thread!


----------



## timmymarsh (Oct 24, 2009)

Fatman is quite correct, thread cleaned for the purpose of clarity, please dont be offended if your OT post has been deleted


----------



## giacomarko (Oct 24, 2009)

*wm6.5 owner disappear*

Hi all, do someone of you know where can I found owner icon ? 

it's necessary to several apps (g-alarm.. resco explorer..) because such apps need user ID to get activated

thanks a lot, cheers


----------



## cheetahbadri (Oct 25, 2009)

*Help plsssssssssss*

actually iam havin windows 6.5 .Now in that my ram memory always goes to 76 - 80 and only 10mb left as free memory .................. can any body tell how to free more space???? also wen i was using windows 6.0 i was having nearly 25 mb as free memory(56% ram usage)............ can any one tell me????????????...................


----------



## rareness4 (Oct 26, 2009)

jonnrb said:


> Dodadadoo!  Ok I now have a tweaked LockScreen CPR for VGA devices that improves usability dramatically.  Here you go!
> Just UnZip and move to the Windows folder with TotalCommander!

Click to collapse



First I want to say thanks, this worked, but the problem I have is that it seemed to have moved over the Time (year is cut off) and the appointment is suppose to be starting from the left.  So it looks like it shifted (pic at the left below), I want it to look like how it was before the switch from TAEL's ROM (link on the right).  How do I go about doing that exactly?  Thanks again.





Correct Way


----------



## cyanide911 (Oct 26, 2009)

Okay, this is regarding 6.5.1. I installed Opera Mini 5 in JBed. But I dont know it's some glitch, or because of the OS, the text is very large. The menus, titlebar, etc. I have to set OM's font size to 'Very Small' and even that only fixes the in-page text, not the text in the application.
How do I fix this?


----------



## UKenGB (Oct 26, 2009)

*Weather cities*

Even in HTC Sense these are somewhat lacking. Is there an easy way to add your own? Is it the same procedure as for Manilla 2.1, i.e. get the City ID from Accuweather and edit a Manilla file?


----------



## timmymarsh (Oct 26, 2009)

UKenGB said:


> Even in HTC Sense these are somewhat lacking. Is there an easy way to add your own? Is it the same procedure as for Manilla 2.1, i.e. get the City ID from Accuweather and edit a Manilla file?

Click to collapse



Yes there is, see the link in my sig below and use the app.  If you follow the creators instructions, you cannot fail.  Works with manila 2.5 also

Greetz.


----------



## FloatingFatMan (Oct 27, 2009)

FloatingFatMan said:


> It seems that newer versions of CHome/Titanium support panel types that older versions don't. This causes panels to either not appear at all (CWeather is one of them), or in the case of that Hero Titanium theme, the Lockscreen just reverts to the old 6.1 one.
> 
> Clearly, I can't get an older version of CHome to use these new paneltypes, such as LockScreenPaneView, so is there any way I can update the version of CHome in my device ROM?  I can't upgrade the ROM to a newer build of WM6.5 unfortunately, as there aren't any for this device.
> 
> An updated guide as to what builds support what panels would be really good, but I've been searching for such information and can't find it anywhere. Hell, it took me ages to find THIS thread!

Click to collapse



Anyone any ideas on how I can solve this?


----------



## Charlie8 (Oct 28, 2009)

*How to increase the System volume on the Acer NeoTouch - WM6.5?*

Hello - I've just bought an Acer Neotouch running on WM6.5. It's a great machine apart from the system volume (alarms, text messages, etc.) being too low. Does anyone know a hack I can use to increasre the system volume please?


----------



## Howell (Oct 28, 2009)

optiknerv said:


> I want to edit the text above the sliders "slide" and "tap or slide". Im thinking i need to edit something in the shellresapps.dll but i am unable to copy it so i can edit it. Any help on how to copy it? Total Commander wont work and file explorer says i cant copy it.

Click to collapse



I found how to edit this text WITHOUT modifying Shellresapps.dll 

In Ls_LockScene_480x800.cpr (adapt to your resolution) :

In 

```
<Text ID="SlideToUnlock" Top="90" Width="480" Height="34" FontFamily="Tahoma" FontSize="9" Wrap="False" HorizontalAlignment="Center" VerticalAlignment="Middle" InnerTextType="Resource" Text="shellresapps.dll,18149">
```

Replace *"Resource"* by *"Literal"* and *Text="shellresapps.dll,18150"* by *Text="Slide me if you dare !"* (or whatever you want to be displayed here) !

Same for the "TapOrSlide" section


----------



## joel2009 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Windows Mobile 6.5*









I am dedicating this thread to tips and tweaks for the newest era of Windows Mobile,  version 6.5. I will be updating it everyonce in awhile with my findings, if you have something to share please feel free to post it as well.
​









*QUICK LINKS TO THE CONTENT OF THIS THREAD:*

*New MS Services:*
Myphone
Tag Reader
Reader
Market
Facebook

*cHome:*
Themes and theme tutorials
How to create a Titaniam theme


ScrollBars 
Moving the "lock" slider (with brief cpr tutorial, thanks drkfngthdragnlrd)
Changing the Lock Slider Text (without editing dll's)
Auto Device Lock
Menus

► Original CPR's and PNG's [QVGA here] ◄
► Shellresapps.dll here ◄

*Phone:*
Always slide to answer 

*Startmenu:*
WKtask on WM6.5
Enable Honeycomb
reStart (change icons and reorder startmenu)


*Free Tools:*
Total Commander (Registry editor and advanced "file explorer")
cHome Editor by Showacco
WinMerge (for file merging and comparison)
Titanium CPR Helper
Program to change Start Menu Icons Here

*PS: I'm adding cab files for each hack to each post. If things look to difficult or you just aren't feeling adventurous, just hit the easy button in the bottom right corner.*


----------



## cyanide911 (Oct 29, 2009)

Can anyone answer this? I posted before too.


> Okay, this is regarding 6.5.1. I installed Opera Mini 5 in JBed. But I dont know it's some glitch, or because of the OS, the text is very large. The menus, titlebar, etc. I have to set OM's font size to 'Very Small' and even that only fixes the in-page text, not the text in the application.

Click to collapse



I've got some screenshots here:












as opposed to what it should look like:


----------



## Highrider2000 (Oct 30, 2009)

I have a HTC Imagio, I use gmail through MS exchange. I have noticed natively created .pdf or .jpg images, do not have any problem in opening when received as email attachment. However if the pdf or jpg image is a scanned image saved as .pdf file, I can not open the attachment either with outlook interface or with native gmail on mobile browser. Is there a fix for this. This is very important to me since I receive fax sent as .pdf image through email. I was able to open the same attachments in iPod Touch without any problem, but not on my Win mo device. Thanks.


----------



## joel2009 (Nov 5, 2009)

i think timmy's cleanup broke a few links, i fixed them and added a new tutorial provided by another user (over changing lock slider text without editing any dlls) to post one


----------



## rocketx2 (Nov 5, 2009)

*load this file without TotalCommander?*



jonnrb said:


> Dodadadoo!  Ok I now have a tweaked LockScreen CPR for VGA devices that improves usability dramatically.  Here you go!
> Just UnZip and move to the Windows folder with TotalCommander!

Click to collapse



Is there a way to load this file without TotalCommander?


----------



## mariodt (Nov 11, 2009)

*office*

i've already install wm6.5 on my himalaya. But i cann't find ms office. Is it wm 6.5 doesn't have ms office. Where can i download for it?
Thanks


----------



## joel2009 (Nov 12, 2009)

rocketx2 said:


> Is there a way to load this file without TotalCommander?

Click to collapse



for editing or to copy to the windows directory?


----------



## joel2009 (Nov 12, 2009)

mariodt said:


> i've already install wm6.5 on my himalaya. But i cann't find ms office. Is it wm 6.5 doesn't have ms office. Where can i download for it?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Custom roms are all different, your cook probably removed office from the rom.


----------



## mariodt (Nov 13, 2009)

joel2009 said:


> Custom roms are all different, your cook probably removed office from the rom.

Click to collapse



which is the best.


----------



## TheRem (Nov 13, 2009)

mariodt said:


> i've already install wm6.5 on my himalaya. But i cann't find ms office. Is it wm 6.5 doesn't have ms office. Where can i download for it?
> Thanks

Click to collapse



Office 2007 Mobile in Storage Card:
http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=421366


----------



## billa vimal (Nov 14, 2009)

Hey ppl.. one query from me..

when we receive a file via bluetooth, the file is getting saved in the device memory. Any way in which i can receive the files directly to the memory card...? i was using hc_inbox software for this purpose on WM 6.1.. but it is not working on 6.5.. i hope many have this problem. it would be helpful if someone can share their thoughts on this...

Thanks!


----------



## walletless (Nov 18, 2009)

I am using a COM3 cooked rom on my Raphael phone. The ROM is not UC-enabled, so I am thinking of making a CAB file using MakeCab for restoring my settings when a newer build is released. Can someone please help me with finding where in the registry the following are stored:

1) The minutes for backlight off and phone off (Start -> Settings -> System -> Power -> Advanced: All 4 options)
2) Button assignment for hard device keys (Start -> Settings -> Personal -> Buttons)
3) Enable "Show all files" option from File Explorer (Open file explorer, then click Menu -> Show All Files)
4) Email Signature (I don't like the default ones)
5) Any way to move "My Documents" to storage card?
6) Under Email options, I want to check the option "When availabe, use this storage card to store attachments)
7) Background Image
8) Remove "Getting Started" from the home titanium panel
9) Incoming Phone Ring Tone
10) Set "Vibrate and ring" for incoming phone calls
11) Remove the "Fash light for x minutes" options from Sound & Notifications for "Phone: Missed Calls" and "Reminders" event (Start -> Settings -> Sounds & Notifications).

I hope this is the right thread for asking such questions..


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 15, 2009)

*Lock Screen*

What a great stuff.

Moving the lock slider is so basic I just can't understand how Microsoft didn't see the need...

Did someone manage to add more meetings to the lock screen?


----------



## mancsoulja (Dec 15, 2009)

Can anyone help me!! when i use wm 6.5 on my touch pro, if i go from portrait to landscape and then back to portrait the start menu goes all streched and weird like its nt switched bk proply, how can i stop this? does anyone know?? is there a fix?

thanx


----------



## ichbindasauge (Dec 16, 2009)

*Show appointments*

Is there a way to show the next few appointments on titanium instead the word "appointments" (when it's not selected)? Could Chome Editor help me? What other alternatives do I have to have a home screen to do that?
Thanks!


----------



## noveske (Dec 27, 2009)

Sorry, as I'm a bit new to this, but can anyone tell me how to change the "X" in the upper right hand corner so that the programs are closed when the "X" is tapped as opposed to just being minimized?  Thanks.


----------



## ALDAS (Jan 14, 2010)

Howell said:


> I found how to edit this text WITHOUT modifying Shellresapps.dll
> 
> In Ls_LockScene_480x800.cpr (adapt to your resolution) :
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Hi, I have used this trick on my HD2 and does not work, I could explain why??. Thanks and regards


----------



## 4D3 (Jan 15, 2010)

ALDAS said:


> Hi, I have used this trick on my HD2 and does not work, I could explain why??. Thanks and regards

Click to collapse



+1!

Im using HD2 also and confirm this doesnt work!!

EDIT: I tried the TapOrSlide using your method and this seems to change the SlideToUnlock notification!!

MG


----------



## SiliconSquirrel (Jan 20, 2010)

MysticGenius said:


> +1!
> 
> Im using HD2 also and confirm this doesnt work!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



I would like this too!!



+10!

SS


----------



## justlearning (Jan 23, 2010)

Hi ! I hope someone can help me with this..
I have set up my wifi network with WPA2 security. There are two routers (Netgear N). One serves as the main DHCP server connected to the net and the other one is a wired gateway, with the same SSID, Channel etc. 
My HTC TP2 (WM6.5) connects fine to the network on wifi. However it takes a long time to connect. By the time the connection is gets established the data connection starts up and the mails etc. get received through that.
I used WEP earlier and did not face this issue with that. I think it may have something to do with PMKCache settings. But I can't find those in the 6.5 registry.
Any suggestions will be very welcome.


----------



## sexy_lover08 (Apr 1, 2010)

Dear Bro,

Would like to know how can i overwrite the original .CPR in the mobile after i modifed a new one? the original has been protected and can't be removed 

thx


----------



## joel2009 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Windows Mobile 6.5*









I am dedicating this thread to tips and tweaks for the newest era of Windows Mobile,  version 6.5. I will be updating it everyonce in awhile with my findings, if you have something to share please feel free to post it as well.
​









*QUICK LINKS TO THE CONTENT OF THIS THREAD:*

*New MS Services:*
Myphone
Tag Reader
Reader
Market
Facebook

*cHome:*
Themes and theme tutorials
How to create a Titaniam theme


ScrollBars 
Moving the "lock" slider (with brief cpr tutorial, thanks drkfngthdragnlrd)
Changing the Lock Slider Text (without editing dll's)
Auto Device Lock
Menus

► Original CPR's and PNG's [QVGA here] ◄
► Shellresapps.dll here ◄

*Phone:*
Always slide to answer 

*Startmenu:*
WKtask on WM6.5
Enable Honeycomb
reStart (change icons and reorder startmenu)


*Free Tools:*
Total Commander (Registry editor and advanced "file explorer")
cHome Editor by Showacco
WinMerge (for file merging and comparison)
Titanium CPR Helper
Program to change Start Menu Icons Here

*PS: I'm adding cab files for each hack to each post. If things look to difficult or you just aren't feeling adventurous, just hit the easy button in the bottom right corner.*


----------



## RasputinUK (Apr 12, 2010)

Are there any conditional operators in XML; eg If(condition) then (Action) Else (Action2) /endIF


----------



## Maxxd01 (Apr 27, 2010)

Installed .cab and soft reseted but no icon.

AutoDeviceLockEnable no exists.

What should I do ?



joel2009 said:


> Lock Your device automatically with screen off.
> 
> 
> *Putting a configurator in your settings:*
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## royalbloodvi (Apr 30, 2010)

would u know how to remove time & date from windows lock screen?


----------



## koetoe (May 6, 2010)

[AutoDeviceLockEnable no exists]
same thing in my device..


----------



## shobe2k10 (Jun 3, 2010)

*resurect O2 XDA II*

Help! Help! I've ugraded my ROM to Windows Mobile 6.5 Pro Build 21169.5.0.0 R3
application said upgrading is successful but after i've pressed the reboot buttons, my deviced went blank and did not respond anymore. I've tried pressing it to reboot four times but no response... i've even reconnected it to its cradle but even the power doesn't respond anymore... Could anybody please help me restore my device?.... badly need it... 
Many tanx to all the people administering this forum!!!


----------



## josepinilla (Jul 10, 2010)

*always takes me to today screen*

Problem solved:
Talking about that autolockscreen

Everytime my phone goes to stand by and I turn the screen back on and unlock it, it shows today screen, and i want it to show the last window or program I was using.

For example using G-remote, I'm using the app and I leave it for a while.. the phone locks automatically and goes to stand by after a programmed time, so when I unlock it I have to open G-remote again from the taskbar. 

But, if I lock the screen manually (start menu->lock) this doesn't happen even if I make it go to stand by (by pressing the power button) after I lock it manually. 

It only happens if I let it or make it go to stand by without locking it before.

Is this a WM 6.5 lockscreen bug or what? because even if i set the today timeout for a really long time, or just disable it, it keeps happening.

Please help me...

I fixed the problem by installing the smart lock 2.0F
then disabling the autodevicelockenable (0)


----------



## WaltA (Jul 30, 2010)

*Change double spaced menus/windows back to single spaced?*

I just switched from using 6.1 for years to 6.5.3.   

One of the things that changed, that I would like to change back, is the double spacing in menus and windows.  For example, in File Explorer, there is now a large gap now between each file name listed.  I assume to allow "fat finger room" when selecting a filename by hand instead of by stylus.  However, having more file names listed per screen is more important to me than "fat finger room".

*Does anyone know the registry hack to go back to single spacing?*

BTW, I know it can be done.  I was playing around with themes, loaded a 6.1 theme, and I had single spacing.  However, I ended up having to remove that theme because it caused unrelated problems (the icons in the lower taskbar turned into garbage  ).


----------



## dakshesh.b85 (Feb 27, 2011)

*Enabling Auto Save of BT received file to Staorage Card*

Hi Guys,

Please help me to enable save large file(more that free Phone mem) automaticaly to Staorage Card.

Background: ASus M20, WM 6.5.1
Issue: Unbale to receive files larger that Free Phone Memeory size.

Coding knowledge: Average.

Also teach me how free Phone Memory.
Phone Memory:75MB (12 Free, 63 used)
Programe Mem:181MB(100 Free,80 used)
total size: 256MB


----------



## Bart-NL (Apr 8, 2011)

Can anyone in here help me find a more recent Windows Mobile 6.5.x-ROM for my 'HTC Tytn II' / 'Kaiser'? I've tried Bhar's ROM, but the unlock-slider doesn't allways work.


----------

